# Quarantine Protocols - by JP (SSBBW, SSBHM, Sci-Fi, XXWG)



## JP. (Oct 13, 2008)

_SSBBW, SSBHM, Sci-Fi, XXWG_ - Beware of the virus of the future, the consequences of which include fantastic weight gain.

*Quarantine Protocols
*
*by JP
*​ 

[Author's Note: Hi, it's been a bit, but here's a new story. My next efforts will be back to Heavy Debt_._]


“Alright, first day huh? Welcome to spaceport security,” said the uniformed man holding his hand out to Brad. Brad accepted the handshake and observed the man’s name tag.

“Thanks…Tony. Yep first day. Just finished the basic training and I’m supposed to shadow someone and assist,” said Brad as he adjusted his own name tag.

“Awesome. It’s a great job, very easy. If you keep your cool and follow process you keep yourself and everyone else safe,” said Tony as he led Brad behind a kiosk near the terminal for the docking station.

“That’s what they said at orientation and training.” Brad couldn’t really believe he was already going to be put to work; he figured that there would be a much longer training process for something like this.

“I know what you’re thinking,” Tony said as he turned on the terminal screen at their desk. “It seems too soon, security is too important, all that stuff. The fact is security is a lot tougher on the other end.” Tony paused as he checked the next scheduled arrival. “OK we got about five minutes before we have another arrival. Senior security is always placed on the port that’s sending the travelers. There’s more of it and it’s more thorough. Everyone gets checked and double checked there. Plus since it’s basically teleportation of people there’s no chance of hijacking the port. Security stations start miles away from the docks; people are searched and separated from their luggage early on. By the time they get transported, they’re a bit disoriented and have none of their personal affects except a special suit that they’re wearing for the trip. Makes it virtually impossible to smuggle devices.”

Brad nodded. It seemed pretty logical.

“Of course if this were ship security that’s a different story. Then you’d need a lot more. But since we’re handling passengers that are a few light years from Earth they all get teleported. Take a few minutes; get to know this terminal and the station around it. Become familiar with it. They gave you your new Compupal programs right?” Asked Tony as he checked the kiosk for equipment and his lunch.

“Oh yeah. I was going through them all yesterday and last night.” Said Brad as he gestured to the ID badge he wore around his neck. The badge also acted as his Compupal, and had a holographic projection of his on the job needs including locations, procedures, people of importance, and was a key for the areas he had a right to go through.

“Great. OK, the first batch is arriving. They’ll be coming through one at a time and they get a final screen as they come through that arch.” Tony said pointing over his left shoulder without looking. Brad looked and saw a tall gateway that covered a sliding door. “Usually the worst thing we have to worry about is disorientation. The guests come through a bit loopy sometimes, it’s a normal reaction. If they do, direct them to the couch over there,” Tony said as he pointed to a couch a bit off to the side behind the kiosk.

“But the basic drill is I will confront them as they come through the screen and ask them a quick question or two to verify their ID and take a fingerprint and DNA scan. You stay at the terminal and give me a sign when it comes up green. I then direct them to the central portal there and they’re on their way to get their luggage. We need to keep them moving. We’re not an information stand. Once they get their luggage they’re instructed to get their Compupal on first, which is a no brainer, most immediately do that anyway. I’ve seen people have panic attacks from separation from that for even a few minutes. One last thing, this is not a family kiosk. That’s down there.” Tony pointed away to another kiosk that seemed maybe a block or two away inside the massive docking station. The kiosk he was referring to seemed to be decorated in much brighter colors as well as having posters and holograms of favorite children’s characters. 

“That means we won’t get any kids. 18 years is the minimum age. Young kids get real anxious travelling like this so they take extra steps. OK, look alive Brad we’ve got our first. Follow your process but be ready to step in and assist on my word OK?”

Brad took a deep breath and nodded. “I’m ready.”

“Good. Smile.” Tony said as he smiled and stepped out from behind their terminal and stood in front of the gate. Brad smiled and watched the screen as it brought the info up on the next group of passengers. They were all coming from Higgins, a spaceport about 7 light years from Earth. The first was Emily Jameson, 23. She was a student from Earth who visited her father who was stationed there. A hologram picture was displayed for Brad, and he knew that Tony was getting a visual of her as well on his cyber-linked contacts. She was cute, had blond hair, and seemed to keep herself in good shape. There was a hum that built up quickly coming from behind the portal before it opened with a sudden hiss of escaping air and mist.

“Step forward please Ma’am.” Said Tony still with a smile. The girl stepped through the portal blinking and hesitated as she reached the gate. “That’s good. State your name please.” Said Tony as he stepped forward and took one of her unresisting hands and pressed her thumb to a scanner attached to a retractable cord on his belt. The one piece suit she wore was color coded blue and gold, with the logo of the Transporter company; Hermes Transport. 

“Um…Emily Jameson.”

“And your destination?” asked Tony as he looked her straight in the eyes, checking for inordinate stress.

“San Diego.” She said. She seemed to be coming out of the haze now. Tony looked over to Brad. Brad looked back, not sure what was expected. Tony held up a hand towards him and raised an eyebrow. Brad still did nothing. “Brad do you concur?” Tony finally asked.

“What? OH! Yes, she’s good…I concur.” Brad finally said, getting a touch red faced. Tony and Emily smiled at that.

“On your way miss, the central column there, take the moving sidewalk in the blue and yellow. Your luggage will be waiting at the other end. Thank you for your cooperation.” Emily walked forward and stepped on the sidewalk that had lit up at his words and was soon moving at a brisk pace towards the central column. All arrivals that checked out took their own moving sidewalks towards the central column; no one was allowed to walk there on their own.

“OK, not bad Brad.” Tony said as he stepped a bit closer to the kiosk. Brad seemed about to say something when Tony held up a hand. “Don’t worry. You did fine, and now you know what’s expected. Take a look at the next one and let’s get ready. I have the kill switch on the gate so I can hold them up if necessary, otherwise we can get up to 3 minutes between passengers. We want to keep it to under a minute. When we’re ready we can get the next one. We know we’re ready when the next passenger hits that point on the sidewalk.” Tony pointed to Emily who was already half way to the column. When she reached it the next passenger appeared on the screen. “OK, take a look and we’ll bring them through.” Said Tony as he patted the kiosk and then got into position again.

The passengers from Higgins were seasoned for the most part; the majority had made several Transports before and knew the procedure very well. Tony and Brad agreed that it went very well; the worst mistake was the first of the day with the miniscule delay for Emily. But 78 passengers later and they had some down time again. They shared some coffee and Danish as Tony went over the next arrival, due in about ten minutes.

“OK Brad, this next one will be tougher. They’re coming from Cenarius 12. That’s a quarantined zone that’s being evacuated. They thought it was suitable for inhabitants but there were microbial contaminants that they didn’t account for. A lot of the people have been infected. We get one of these a day for the next two months at least as they evacuate all personnel from the planet.” Tony smiled grimly. “That’s why training was so quick; we’re a little short handed.”

“Infected? With what?” asked Brad as he put down his coffee. 

“It’s called Gianci Syndrome. G-Syn.” Said Tony and paused as he let that sink in.

“G-Syn?! Are you serious?” asked Brad. There was no way he was ready for this!

“Yeah. Take it easy though. We have all the precautions taken. It’s only infectious during the last stages. No one in the last stages is allowed through. They check for anyone infected and what stage they’re at while at the other port and transmit the data to us. We then double check. G-Syn has been known to flare up after Transporting, even from someone that was supposed to be clean on the other side. I think it’s because they’re too rushed over there. I don’t believe that it can suddenly appear like that. They’re so rushed and panicked they’re likely making mistakes. But, that’s why we’re ready. We question and scan everyone, and upon my recommendation we apply countermeasures.” Tony opened a drawer and showed that it was full of red slap patches, medical stickers that delivered a payload of meds to the recipient when applied to their skin.

“What’s this, the cure?” asked Brad. As he picked one up. It had a peel away piece of paper on one side, and a clear circle in the center.

“No, it holds the pathogens in place so they don’t progress further for a bit, and prevents infection. The cure takes awhile and has to be done at a hospital. This will make sure to buy them that time. If I say &#8216;Slap it’, then you put one of these on the person on any exposed skin. No exceptions. This is the serious work now Brad. Be ready to move on my word, come up and put the sticker on. I’ll take care of things if they resist. Start with the hand; I’ll usually be holding it, that’s the process. Again, if they resist I’ll take care of that, I have countermeasures. Keep the patches here; sometimes the passengers get nervous when they see them, that’s why I don’t carry them. Once the patch is on I’ll read them their rights and responsibilities as well as ours. Many of them will expect this and be told all of this already and will know what to expect. Some won’t, like I said mistakes might be made on that end…but it can’t be done on our end. So that means some might resist or something. Like I said though, no exceptions.”

“What happens when you put it on? I mean, don’t they want it on?” asked Brad as he examined the patch. He thought he heard something about this…

“They get fat.” Said Tony as he took a bite of his sweet roll.

Brad snapped his fingers as he remembered. “That’s what I heard! Wow. So this is that disease huh? Yeah I heard about this, like they have to be made fat to cure them or something.”

“Not cure…contain.” Corrected Tony. “The cure is a long process, this prevents them from going to the infectious stage. The disease binds to the fat cells and gives us more time.”

“So anyone that you say gets one of these. Why don’t they give them to people on the other side?” asked Brad as he put the patch down.

“Sometimes they do, but for the most part they won’t. One, it costs more to ship the extra mass. Two, once you put on the patch you have to monitor them until the weight gain stops. Then you check that clear circle on the patch. If it’s green, they’re clear, if it’s red or doesn’t change color you put on another patch. The process can take awhile and they’re evacuating the planet. It’s better to get the ones that are safe to travel off here and then address it. They don’t send anyone infectious through, those go to a hospital that’s orbiting the planet.”

“What if they are infectious though? I mean…you said they make mistakes.” asked Brad, very seriously. This job sounded a lot more dangerous than he originally thought.

“It hasn’t happened yet, but if someone were at that stage, the Transport computer should detect it and…atomize them. Unfortunately it’s better that the person dies than infect Earth. However, we will also take precautions and put on air filters. It’s an aerosol based infection. You could eat it and spread it on your skin, and you’d be fine. Inhale it, and you’ve got it though. If they are at the infectious stage, we immobilize them and signal a containment crew immediately. This kiosk will then shut down and we and it will be decontaminated. But don’t worry, that is highly unlikely. Keep wary though. Like I said, we’ll be doing one of these a day for the next few months, along with other ports on Earth. Don’t get complacent. Follow process. Let me know if we get under five patches at any given time. Follow my lead. If we have to put a third patch on someone we take them off to the side and start the line moving again.” Said Tony as he used his fingers to mark off each point he made.

“How much weight do they gain?” asked Brad.

“Typically, a hundred pounds a patch. It takes about a minute a patch. Once you start putting a few on though the effect starts magnifying, they get really big really fast.”

“Holy crap! How does it work?” 

“Nanites. That’s all I know.” Shrugged Tony as he checked the schedule on the screen.

“Wow. How many was the most you used on someone?”

“Seven. She weighed over 1300 pounds when it finally stopped.” Brad’s jaw dropped at the revelation. “That was two days ago. The news is kept light about this, you probably didn’t hear about it. During the time we do the evacuation, no other incoming travelers are allowed in to help keep the info down. All of the kiosks are either on break or handling the evacuation. We have back up if we need it, but we should be OK. These people know what to expect, but it doesn’t mean they like it. Alright, it’s game time. Remember, step up, peel, and place on their hand if I say &#8216;Slap it’. Wear your gloves, but don’t worry, the nanites won’t activate if we come into contact with them. The programs in your Compupal prevent it. At the end of the day we get a nanite scrub which removes any that might have gotten on us. Put on your air filter.” Said Tony as he adjusted his collar. He pulled the front out more so it jutted up underneath his chin and stayed in place. This was the air filter that could detect in microseconds any air born contaminants and divert them away from the wearer’s mouth and nose. Brad adjusted his collar and did the same. Small lights turned on within the collar indicating they were in optimal positions. The light was just visible in the corner of Brad’s eye and when he looked at Tony it gave him a slightly sinister look, which he probably had as well.

“OK.” Said Tony as they put on their gloves and the terminal screen lit up with their first passenger. “Same drill as before, we still have to confirm ID again also. If you have to slap them, I’ll explain what’s going on after the patch is on. If we try to explain it first they will panic, then we have a fight on our hands. It’s best if you don’t say a word, keep the element of surprise if we can. You ready?”

Brad took a few deep breaths and put his game face on. “Yeah! Let’s do this.” He said as he rubbed his gloved hands together. Tony nodded and got into position in front of the gate with his hands steepled in front of him.

“When you’re in this spot, keep your hands up, always. Sometimes people come out panicked and aggressive. They’re supposed to be sedated if they seem risky, but it happens.”

Brad nodded and checked the incoming passenger that just flashed on. Eileen Norvil. She was 32, a civil engineer and he could see by the flashing light that she was infected. Tony nodded as he saw the info on his contact lenses also.

“Get a patch ready. Don’t expect this every time. Plenty of times we won’t know until I scan them. Stay in position, and come up when I say so. Odds are she already knows and hopefully will be calm.” There was a hum behind the portal again and then the doors opened. Eileen stepped out in her one piece bright orange jumpsuit. She looked bedraggled and worn out, but also relieved. “Eileen! Step forward quickly and hold out your right hand.” Commanded Tony, his previous courtesy with the other travelers gone now. Eileen was blinking in some confusion but stepped up at the firm command and gave her right hand to Tony. Tony took it by the wrist and pressed his scanner to the offered thumb while keeping a firm grip. “You are Eileen Norvil, and your destination is the quarantine hospice set up for evacuees. Do you concur?” asked Tony as he turned to Brad.

“I concur.” Said Brad grimly as he held the patch in his hands but tried to keep it out of sight of Eileen. Eileen also said &#8216;I concur.’ at the same time, unaware that the question wasn’t directed at her.

“I concur as well. Brad? Slap it.” Tony said simply as he held her wrist up with his left hand while keeping his right hand on guard if she tried resisting. Eileen seemed to understand what he meant, but didn’t resist, instead she sighed deeply and waited for Brad.

Brad stepped up quickly and peeled off the protective paper on the sticky side of the patch and stuck it onto the back of Eileen’s right hand while Tony shifted his grip to prevent him from getting any of the sticker on him. He maintained his grip as he recited the rules of the procedure.

“Eileen Norvil, you are contaminated with the G-Syn virus, and we must apply protocols to prevent you from infecting others. Your understanding of this is not required, but your compliance is. We will be applying Nanite patches to you which will add weight and body fat to you. This is done to prevent you from spreading the infection and will also save your life until a cure is applied. We are authorized by the quarantine protocol act of 2142 to apply as many patches as required and take all necessary steps. Once you have been deemed safe from infection you will take that red sidewalk to the designated facility where a cure will be waiting at no cost to you. The weight gain is permanent though, by law and the process. If the disease comes back the extra body weight will prevent it from spreading. If you are incapable of moving at the end of the process you will be transported to the facility. Any family and friends on Earth that you have previously indicated on the Transport paper work will be notified.” Brad only half heard Tony as he rambled off the memorized script. Eileen was literally getting fatter right before his eyes.

She was covered by the clinging body suit, but that seemed to make her inflation even more pronounced. All of the changes she was undergoing seemed immediately apparent. Brad also had cybernetic linked contact lenses on, and in his sight he could see Eileen starting to grow larger, and also a digital read out of her original weight and current weight. She started at 137 pounds and was already up to 160 by the time Tony was finished. In his enhanced vision he could see that certain parts of her were getting more of the weight than others. With Eileen, she was gaining in her hips and buttocks, getting wider each second. Then her waist started to fill, her suit had no belt so she seemed to be becoming visibly pregnant with each passing second.

“Don’t move please.” Commanded Tony as he grabbed her other hand with a firm grip when it looked like Eileen was about to reach over to her hand.

“I was just…” began Eileen. She was still resigned to her fate, but also shifting from foot to foot as the weight piled on.

“Just stand at ease ma’am.” Tony said as he put her hand back to her enlarging side. He still kept a grip on her right hand. In Brad’s sight she was over 200 pounds now, her hips and ass taking the majority of the weight, while her stomach surged forward some more. The suit seemed to be tightening on her but was holding up well. Eileen had to spread her legs to account for her added weight and the shifting balance. The weight reached 237 and Brad looked down at the sticker without being told. It was already green, and Brad assumed it had been green for a few seconds.

“Thank you for your cooperation Eileen. Take the red sidewalk, medical assistance, counseling and your luggage is waiting at the hospice.” Said Tony as he began walking the heavier woman over to the sidewalk.

“But…” stammered Eileen as she looked down at her fattened self and her hand went to the sticker on her right hand. Tony allowed her to do that but still directed her to the sidewalk.

“Thank you for your cooperation, questions will have to wait till you reach the hospice.” Insisted Tony as he led her onto the red sidewalk. Once she set foot on it, it began to move and take her down the path. The built in balancers prevented her from even tilting at the sudden start, even with her extra weight she stayed perfectly on her feet as she was whisked away down the path and out of their kiosk. Tony brushed his hands in satisfaction.

“Good job Brad. Smooth, professional, courteous. That’s what we need. That’s what they need.” Tony added as he jerked a thumb at the receding and fattened Eileen. “We need to keep things moving. Just follow my lead. They won’t all be that easy.”

“That was…unbelievable.” Brad said as he took up his position again.

“Yeah…”Tony agreed. “But that was nothing. Remember how I said I put seven on someone? A friend of mine put on 16 once. The poor son of a bitch was more than 10 tons. Needed a Mega Lifter to get him out. They should have never let him go through, but they said when they checked him on the other side that he wasn’t even infected. That’s the problem. There’s too many chances for mistakes, either with their equipment or their security staff. We can’t make that mistake though. OK, look alive, next one’s coming through. “

Brad looked at the incoming screen; an older woman of 84 was coming through, Lisa Pratt. She had been visiting her grandchildren. Brad prayed that she wasn’t infected as the screen indicated; he’d hate to have to do this to someone so old. Moments later came the electric hum and the doors slid open. &#8216;Old’ was a subjective term though, Lisa was 84 but barely looked 40 with the age treatments she used and walked with no difficulty.

“Lisa! Step forward and present your left hand.” Said Tony, taking no chances despite her age and her looks.

“Alright, here I come.” Said Lisa with confidence. Tony took her hand by the wrist and scanned the thumb. Brad waited for several tense moments, hoping he wouldn’t have to slap it on her, and also hoping that he had the discipline to do it if he had to. Tony read off the scanner finally and said to Lisa:

“Lisa Pratt, you are not infected, please take the Red walkway there to your destination, the quarantine area. You’ll have to fill out some paper work and answer some questions before you’re released. Thank you for your cooperation.” Tony said with a courteous smile and a wave of his hand. Lisa returned the smile and walked to the red walkway.

“Thank you sweetie.” She said as she departed. Tony walked over to the terminal and read the report, the next one was due in a minute or two; there was a slight delay.

“Tony?” Brad asked. “What happens if we slap it on a person that isn’t infected? And why did you switch hands?”

“Same thing, they gain weight. If it’s done on accident from a false-positive reading don’t worry about it, we’re protected from the lawsuit. But don’t put one of these on just for shits and giggles. You’ll get prison time for that. And I switched hands because her file indicated she was a lefty. Control the hand that is most dangerous to you.” Said Tony as he walked back to his position.


----------



## JP. (Oct 13, 2008)

The next two went through fine, neither one was infected and they followed directions without incident. Then came Heather Kern.

“Heather! Step forward and present your right hand.” Commanded Tony. Heather was dazed and confused the way most were after the jarring experience of interstellar teleportation, but managed to comply. Her file indicated she wasn’t infected. Tony scanned her thumb and concurred with Brad who was already checking the next person to come through.

“Brad! I said slap it!” Hissed Tony as he suddenly held Heather’s hand up high. Brad didn’t hear him the first time he said it.

“What?” Brad stumbled forward and then ran back because he forgot the sticker. Heather was meanwhile getting her wits about her and starting to struggle against Tony’s grip. Brad had made the mistake of getting too complacent. He fumbled the back of the paper off the sticker and then clumsily stuck it to the back of Heather’s twisting hand. Tony was struggling with her as he tried reading off the prepared speech.

“Heather Kern…hold still ma’am! Heather Kern you are contaminated with the G-Syn virus, and we must apply protocols to prevent you from infecting others. Brad! Damn it, hold her! Your understanding of this is not required, but your compliance is, please stop struggling! We are applying Nanite patches to you which will add weight and body fat to you. This is done to prevent you from spreading the infection and will also save your life until a cure is applied. We are authorized by the quarantine protocol act of 2142 to apply as many patches as required and take all necessary steps!”

Tony and Brad continued to hold the squirming woman as she grunted and pleaded for them to let her go. “Stop it! I’m not infected! Let me go! Oh God! I’m getting fat! Please let me go!” Heather was quite thin, only 115 pounds, and tall, making her thin as a reed. The additional weight was filling her out though, giving her womanly curves where before she had virtually none. Breasts, hips, thighs, ass, all were nicely enhanced as she continued to swell.

“Once you have been deemed safe from infection you will take that red sidewalk to the designated facility where a cure will be waiting at no cost to you. The weight gain is permanent though, by law and the process. If the disease comes back the extra body weight will prevent it from spreading. If you are incapable of moving at the end of the process you will be transported to the facility. Any family and friends on Earth that you have previously indicated on the Transport paper work will be notified. Now ma’am, please calm down. We have to do this, if you continue to struggle I’ll have to lock you down.” Said Tony. Heather was still getting larger, going from a pleasant curvaceous form to an exaggerated hour glass of woman as her weight crept past 160 in Brad’s enhanced eyesight.

She snuffled and tears fell down her face as she became calmer.

“It’s OK ma’am, we’re almost done, you look fine. You’re doing great.” Said Brad, and Tony winced at that, but Brad didn’t know why.

Her weight finally reached 215, and she did indeed look fine, her once bony figure and face filled out pleasantly, she looked far more feminine now Brad thought. Tony shook his head though.

“Brad, slap it again.” He grimly commanded. Brad looked at Tony in confusion, who only showed her the back of her hand which had the sticker and the diode in the middle was blinking red. Now it was Brad who winced, he understood why Tony did earlier also. Brad hurried back to the kiosk and grabbed another patch. Heather meanwhile was panicking again and trying to escape Tony’ grasp.

“No! He said I was done! You can’t put another one on me!” she shrieked as she beat her other hand on Tony’s chest. Brad ran up and placed the sticker across Heather’s offered knuckles on the same hand she had the first sticker on.

“Ma’am! You’re not cleared yet! We have to put these on until you’re safe! You could contaminate others! You must comply by the Quarantine Act of 2142!” shouted Tony as he and Brad tried to hold the struggling woman who was beginning to expand again.

Her already exaggerated form was becoming more so, tightening up the bright orange uniform and highlighting every new curve and roll she was adding. Her face was becoming round and cherubic and her hands were gaining dimples as the weight piled on. She started to calm down again with the changes and the added weight was making it difficult for her to struggle.

“That’s it….easy Heather. We’re sorry, but it’s for the good of everyone.” Said Tony with genuine compassion in his voice. Now Tony and Brad seemed to be struggling more to hold her up than restrain her. Her weight was over 275, well past twice her starting weight and she slumped in their grasp as she tried to stay standing. Her belly seemed the most pronounced feature on her now, but all over she was well packed with the weight, with large breasts resting on her stomach, and wide hips to support her inflating upper body. She reached 315 and Brad and Heather let out a sigh when the weight gain stopped.

“Slap it again Brad.” Tony said with a shake of his head. Both Brad and Heather looked at him in disbelief, but he just continued to shake his head and showed the new sticker. It was blinking red in time with the first.

“No!” Heather wailed weakly as Brad let her go to get another sticker. While he did so Tony led her off to the side of the gateway so she’d be out of the way and sat her down on a wide couch there. Heather was too heavy and too weak from her shock to resist. 

“We’ll have you sit here as we continue the procedure.” Was all Tony said as Brad came up and placed the sticker on the palm of her right hand which Tony offered and then let go. “She’s not going anywhere. Come on, the next one will be coming through, we have to keep the line moving.” Tony made a gesture in the air to the side of the gateway, like he was pulling down a shade, and a holographic screen appeared in midair, concealing Heather’s inflating form from the people coming through the gateway.

The next person was a man of 24 who cleared through quickly and was pointed to where he had to go. “Um…hey! The thing is green!” announced Heather.

Brad turned to her but Tony kept his eyes forward, ignoring the voice behind the screen. When Brad turned Heather was enormous. Her suit was barely staying on, and Heather had gotten so wide she was taking up most of the couch now. Her belly flowed over her lap and spread legs, her breasts flopped to either side of her huge Buddha belly, and her cheeks were now jowls. She struggled to hold her hamhock sized arm up and show that the sticker on her palm was flashing green as were the others, but she was still gaining weight, passing 350 pounds. Brad took a step towards her to remove the sticker.

“Remain at your post Brad!” snapped Tony. The gateway was humming again with another arrival.

“But it’s green!” they both said.

“I don’t care if it’s purple! The sticker does not come off until it’s done, and I need you here! We have another person coming through! Remain! At! Your! Post!” Tony snarled as he got ready for the next person, a woman in her 40’s named Rhonda Cummings.

Brad gritted his teeth and tried to ignore Heather’s pleas as well as her ineffectual struggles to stand up and take off the sticker. Brad was chancing glances back at her as Tony processed the next person. Rhonda wasn’t infected, but she did have a lot of questions, as well as a curiosity as to what was going on behind the screen. Tony effectively answered her questions and walked her to the walkway himself, trying to keep her from seeing Heather. It was obvious though that Rhonda did see her as she got further down the walkway and gasped, holding her hand to her mouth.

Brad was watching as still more weight piled on Heather, becoming truly obese and bound by her weight and excess fat. She no longer seemed tall, now that she was almost as wide as her own height. Her form was massive and thick, completely concealing the couch underneath her bulk. She was having trouble touching her hands together due to the extra weight of her arms, plus her protruding stomach and breasts. She was crying weakly as she tried but could not take off the sticker or run away.

“It’s green! It’s green!” she kept saying as she gained still more weight, passing 405.

“Tony!” Brad hissed. “She’s still gaining!”

“Yeah. Like I said, by the time a third is added the weight gain gets magnified. She’ll probably gain 150 on this one. I’m glad we don’t have to add another. But…we can’t take them off. Period. The sticker doesn’t come off without tearing the skin; it needs a medical release procedure. She’ll be putting on extra weight, but we can’t stop that. If we weren’t in such a hurry we could tailor make the dose to add on the minimum they need. I’ve seen people go green after only three pounds, but they have to take the full amount. It’s the way it is.” Tony looked at the screen. “Good, there’s a delay, we can finish with Heather before the next one.” Brad was watching Heather’s weight continue to rise; she was passing 430 pounds and was probably the fattest woman he’d ever seen in person. Her hands were now at her side, too weak to keep their added weight up. When her weight reached 459 she stopped gaining. Tony approached her, but indicated that Brad should stay where he was.

“Heather, the process is finished, you are clear to proceed. It’s obvious you can’t walk to the walkway, so this couch will convey you. You’ll be taken to the hospice for the cure and any family here on Earth will be contacted.” Was all Tony said. No apology, no condolences, no goodbye. The couch she was sitting on slowly slid forward towards the walkway that the others took, and gradually picked up speed until it was planted on it, and then the walkway took over and moved her down to the central column. She was struggling to hide herself as she neared it because there were others gathering at the central hub of this room waiting for further processing. Tony dismissed the hologram screen and shook his head as he approached Brad. Brad was shaking his head too as he knew that he had some coaching coming. He was still a bit shocked at Heather’s plight as well.

“OK…that could have gone better.” Brad nodded in agreement. “Alright, that wasn’t the worst that could have happened though. You made the same mistakes I did early on when I started, we all go through them. First, you weren’t paying attention, once you concurred; you were already looking to the next person in line. You need to stay on task until the current one is on the walkway. Then…you gave her hope. That’s something you can’t do. It contradicts what might happen. Seriously, she might be able to sue the company over that.” Brad’s eyes widened in surprise. Tony held up his hand “Wait, don’t worry about that. The Quarantine Act prevents that. But, my point is you telling her it’s almost over and then we keep going puts the process in question, starts second guessing it. Plus it puts the person through Hell. Finally, we need to stay on task and keep the line moving. When I’m in position you need to be in position, especially during one of these quarantine moves.

“Now here’s the good news. The line didn’t slow down, the woman is not going to infect anyone, and she’s not going to sue. And, you got your first somewhat serious mistakes behind you. So learn from it, and move on. Regarding what to say, keep it simple, clinical and professional. And be the authority. If you try to console them it doesn’t actually help, especially when you have to put another on them. If they think that your soft they’ll work on your sympathies and try to get you to not do your job, and this part of the job sucks. Do the job, and move them on. OK?” said Tony as he finished his speech and looked at the screen for the next one.

“Yeah…yeah. I’m good.” Brad said after taking a deep breath.

“Alright, we have the next one coming up. Let’s be ready.” Said Tony as he stepped in front of the gate.

They cleared through another six people, four of them needed a single patch put on them, and none provided any resistance. After the last one was on the walkway Brad checked the supplies of stickers.

“Tony. We have one sticker left and then there’s a new pack.” Said Brad as Tony adjusted his uniform.

“OK, bring that one patch out and leave it on the desk and get the pack opened so we’re not fumbling with it when we need one, but leave them in the drawer. Make sure you mark the pack number on the inventory sheet.” Said Tony.

“Gotcha.” Said Brad as he opened the pack of 24 stickers and put them back in the drawer. He wrote down the pack number and glanced at the next person set to come through. “This should be easy.” He commented as he put down the pen.

“Why’s that?” asked Tony as he came to look at the screen.

“”It says he’s security, he’s finished his job there and coming back.” Brad looked up and was confused when he saw Tony shaking his head. The next person was Chris Jameson, 27, a security Shiftleader on Cenarius and according to the readout he wasn’t infected.

“Never assume. Yeah…he should be easy, but we don’t take any chances, we go by the book. I’ve seen security guys try to just skip right through it all. Plus he could be trying to inspect the gate security on this side. He’s treated no different. Alright, let’s do this.” Said Tony as he got back into position. Brad shrugged and got ready as the humming began and then the doors hissed open. Chris stepped out, wearing a different type of body suit than the others; it was blue and gold and was decorated with a star on the left breast, like a badge. He stepped forward immediately causing Tony to shake his head and hold up his hand.

“Chris Jameson…step for…” Tony began but Chris cut him off.

“Yeah yeah.” He muttered, his hand going to the badge symbol on his suit and pointing to it. “Here’s my ID.” He said as he continued to walk forward, almost like he was going to go right past Tony. Tony stepped directly in front of him with both hands up in front of his chest indicating to stop.

“Stop! Right there! Give me your right hand for scanning!” commanded Tony as Brad tensed for action. Chris looked annoyed at the response but stopped trying to get past him.

“Look! I’m showing you my badge! Let me through!”

“And I said give me your right hand! You know you can’t pass through a quarantine port without getting scanned!” Tony snarled.

“Oh…you’re just by the freaking book aren’t you? Fine, you wanna play these games, here’s my hand.” Said Chris holding up his right hand but first giving Chris the middle finger. Tony’s jaw tightened but he didn’t say anything as he reached up to take the hand by the wrist. Chris winced immediately at the pressure Tony exerted as he pulled the hand down to his left hand which had the scanner. “Ow! Hey! Easy there!” yelped Chris as he tried yanking his hand back.

“Do not pull your hand away!” ordered Tony. Brad stayed at his post, waiting for Tony to say something. The two of them began having a small tug of war, but so far was not escalating into a fight. Tony was over six feet tall and effectively towered over Chris, who seemed to be in decent shape. The extra size put the advantage with Tony, but Chris struggled anyway. 

“Let go! I want to talk to your supervisor! You! Yeah you!” ordered Chris to Brad. Brad was momentarily shocked at the sudden change of target. “Call your Sup, right now!” Brad didn’t know what to do, his hand inching towards the communicator in his Compupal.

“Hold on Brad! This person is not in authority here!” ordered Tony as he finally levered the hand onto the scanner. Once there he flicked a switch which caused the scanner to stay stuck to Tony’s thumb and brought his left hand up to guard himself in case Tony tried resisting again. Chris immediately noticed this.

“Oh you’re going to take a stance with me now? Is that it? I’m resisting?!” Chris yelled, outraged at Tony’s actions.

“Sir, if you don’t calm down I will…lock you down.” Tony said as he tried reading the scanner and keeping an eye on him all the while breathing hard at the exertion. Chris stopped struggling at that and turned again to Brad.

“You’re an moron, you know that? You’re both going in my report. Ignoring a superior officer, unnecessary force, dereliction…you idiots are both going to be fired!” Brad did his best to ignore the taunts and do his job, but his blood felt like it was rising to the top of his chin. The scanner was finishing its job and Tony turned it so he could read it, Chris looked down as well, but Tony was blocking the readout. Finally Tony looked up at Chris.

“You are Chris Jameson, Shiftleader of gate 14-A from Cenarius.” Said Tony looking Chris directly in his eyes.

“You could have figured that out looking at the badge dumbass.” Muttered Chris.

“I concur.” Said Brad.

“I concur.” Mocked Chris. “Morons” he mumbled and tried pulling his hand back. Tony held it fast as he let the scanner snap back to his belt. Tony turned to Brad and simply said:

“Slap it!”

Brad was in disbelief for only a moment before he grabbed the sticker and rushed over to them both. 

“What!” Chris roared and immediately tried escaping from Chris’s grasp, trying to cover both of his hands.

“Stop resisting! Stop resisting!” commanded Tony, but Chris was now twisting and turning and coming close to wrenching himself free.

“Sir! Stop resisting!” added Brad a little more tentatively. Brad was uncertain of this, both because it was a senior officer and he never actually saw the scanner results in all the confusion. Was Tony trying to get some payback? The two struggled as Brad waited for an opportunity.

“OK, you were warned!” shouted Tony as he suddenly let go. Chris popped up and started falling back as he lost his balance. “Lockdown!” he shouted. There was a brief hum and flicker of the lights and Chris seemed to regain his balance and freeze in place, his snarl melting into a stupefied stare. “Now slap it.” Tony commanded as he breathed deeply. Brad only hesitated a moment before placing the sticker on the back of Chris’s right hand. Brad stepped back once he did so and they both watched the process. Chris’s expression seemed to slowly change into a defiant snarl, but he stayed still.

“I’ve never seen a lockdown.” Said Brad. “And…yeah you were right, never assume. What a jerk!” 

“Yeah. This happens now and then. They think they can skip protocol. I mean for all we know this is a test, they sent down an officer that was infected and hid it, just to see if we’d follow the rules. We definitely followed the rules. And if it’s not a test…well then this guy’s in some real trouble. Don’t worry about him reporting you, we did the right thing. You can’t just bully your way through one of these checkpoints. You get jail time for that, plus…he’s infected.”

Chris’s body was starting to swell, filling out his jumpsuit like he was inflating with air. The growth started from the middle and worked its way out, going from his trim 170 pounds into over 200 very quickly. The weight gain wasn’t as pronounced as the women because it didn’t gather in spots and make an exaggeration of his shape. His stomach seemed to swell mainly while the rest got a bit thicker and heftier.

“How does the lockdown work?” asked Brad as they continued to monitor his progress.

“It sends a neural interfering signal. He can’t form any new thoughts or actions. He keeps replaying the last few seconds in his head. It’s only temporary though, when it fades he should be a bit calmer but his feet will be stuck.” Chris was starting to twitch and managed to move his hand with slow and spastic motions, bringing it into his view and seeing the sticker.

“Ohhhh…nnnooooo.” He moaned slowly, speech coming with great difficulty as the lockdown gradually wore off. Tony raised an eyebrow and stepped forward.

“Yeah. Infected! You just tried forcing your way through a quarantine checkpoint while infected. You’re definitely hearing from my sup.”

“Mmmissstaaaaaake!” He moaned as he seemed to start realizing both his increased weight and his predicament.

“Yeah…and you made it slappy. Brad, please notate in the journal that we had to slap a sticker on Officer Chris Jameson after locking him down!” Tony looked at his watch. “Lockdown was applied at 01:37.” Brad hurried to the desk to enter that into the journal. Chris was now over 250 pounds, looking like an athlete that had let himself go; a man with a large pot belly and a beefy face. He was getting more motion, but still was rooted to the spot. Tony took a deep breath and allowed a smile to appear on his face before he continued speaking.


----------



## JP. (Oct 13, 2008)

Chris Jameson, you are contaminated with the G-Syn virus, and we must apply protocols to prevent you from infecting others. Your understanding of this is not required, but your compliance is. We will be applying Nanite patches to you which will add weight and body fat to you. This is done to prevent you from spreading the infection and will also save your life until a cure is applied. We are authorized by the quarantine protocol act of 2142 to apply as many patches as required and take all necessary steps. Once you have been deemed safe from infection you will be taken to the security containment area for a consultation with Gateway Security, then taken to the Hospice where the cure is waiting for you at no cost. The weight gain is permanent though, by law and the process. If the disease comes back the extra body weight will prevent it from spreading. If you are incapable of moving at the end of the process you will be transported to the facility. Any family and friends on Earth that you have previously indicated on the Transport paper work will be notified. Chris was fuming at this speech as the weight gain finally stopped.

Chris was now a rotund and angry man, his pot belly resting on his flabby thighs and stretching out the front of his suit. He had developed man-boobs in the process also, which were in turn resting on his potbelly. Tony walked up to him and grabbed his wrist again. Chris was largely unable to resist as his body was not quite under his control yet. Tony examined the sticker and brought the hand up in front of Chriss face with another smile. Chriss jaw dropped and Tony turned to Brad.

Brad? Slap it again please. As he turned the hand so Brad could plainly see that the sticker diode was red. Brad shook his head and found a smile on his own face as he opened the drawer and pulled out the first sticker of the new pack. Quickly he peeled off the back and placed it on the offered palm, Tony easily able to hold Chriss wrist and prevent him from pulling it away. The weight gain began again as Malcolm Dowel walked up to their station. Malcolm, or Mac, was Brads trainer. Tony and Brad turned to him as he stepped off the walkway and approached the three of them.

You had a lockdown? he asked. Hi Brad, hows it going? You learning anything from this guy? he added jerking a thumb at Tony.

Yeahand yeah, definitely. Said Brad.

Yep, Lockdown. Said Tony as he handed over the scanner to Mac, who read the screen. Mac read the results and also replayed the scene from his Compupal.

Jeez, this guy was my rank. Said Mac, stressing the was, which caused Tony, Chris and Brad to wince. Whos ass did you kiss to get that promotion fatboy? asked Mac as they all turned to watch as Chriss weight climbed past 350 pounds. He was truly a butterball now. His huge stomach dominating the view, but every other part had swollen also. His face was drooping with the hanging fat and triple chins. His arms were wide at the top and seemed to be slender at the wrists, his shoulders slumping with the extra weight, making him look a bit like a bowling pin. His legs actually looked short and squat due to their width and the way his enormous stomach obscured the upper thighs, but they too were wider.

Uhhh Chris managed to mumble.

Yeahsave it. You just tried busting past this checkpoint while infected. You could have screwed up the entire population! Well, if youre actually a security guard of this rank, then you know whats coming after this incident right? A tear rolled down Chriss cheek as he nodded. Yeah, I can tell you do. Save the tears moron, you just put all of Earth in jeopardy. OK boys, good job. This wasnt a test either, I already checked. Chris here was just being stupid, good thing you werent. The report says he was marked as infected this morning, then he failed to report in on his shift, they sent out the warning just after he teleported. Hey! It looks like hes not done yet. Good. Give him another. No wait, let me. Mac was pointing to the sticker on the back of Chriss hand, the original sticker. It was still blinking red. The new one they couldnt see, but the stickers were set to blink in unison if multiple ones were used. Chris was still infected. Brad and Tony shrugged their shoulders and gave Mac a new sticker.

Noooo! yelled Chris. He was still stuck to the spot and had some more motion control, but the lockdown affect and his extra weight prevented any chance of resisting as Mac walked up and simply placed the sticker on Chriss forehead.

There! OK boys. I have to go, send me a tell when hes done and we need to ship him out. Said Mac, turning away from the huge man as he started to grow bigger still.

Will do. Tony and Brad both said as Mac walked by and got onto the walkway again. OK Brad lets move him to the couch. Tony said with a nod, indicating the couch by the side of the gateway. Brad was a bit surprised, it looked like the same couch they had set Eileen on; he didnt recall seeing it come back. Take an arm. Lockdown! Suspend! Initiate walking to couch! Tony announced as he took Chris by the left arm and Brad the right. Sometimes they get the idea to use dead weight and just flop to the floor. This will make them walk where we direct him. Said Tony as together they walked the fattening Chris to the couch and sat him down. Brad could feel ineffectual struggles in Chriss arms, but wasnt sure if the fact that he was almost three times his starting weight or it was the Lockdown. Chris flopped into the couch and Tony said Lockdown, contain to couch. Chris didnt take on the confused look he had before, but his struggles to get back to his feet ended immediately as if he was stuck to the couch.

The lockdown wont be necessary after this sticker, theres no way hed be able to get anywhere. Hes passing 400 pounds now. And this is sticker number three; youre probably going to hit over 500 with this dumbass! Tony said to Chris as he walked back to his position. Brad walked slowly back, keeping an eye on Chris. His form was bulking up by the second, stretching every inch of the suit, his stomach still dominating the weight gain, but his arms and legs were easily twice as wide as they were before. 

UhChris, arent you going to put the screen down? asked Brad as he reached the kiosk. Tony snapped his finger in an exaggerated gesture of forgetfulness.

Woops! Guess theyll just get a free show wont they? he said with a grin. Brad returned the grin weakly as he looked back at the inflating Chris. By his count Chris was already closing in on the weight that Eileen reached and would pass it by just as quickly. Brad returned to his business as the next passenger came through. He was confused from the trip and stumbled right past the surreal image of a man passing a quarter of a ton of weight as Tony scanned him and cleared him through.

OK, Brad check him out, bring a sticker just in case, Ill hold up the line. Said Tony as he punched a code on his Compupal. Brad took a sticker and walked over to Chris who was now 517 pounds. In his sight the numbers flashed: Total Weight Gained: 347 pounds. The sticker on his head was easy to read, it still flashed red. Brad peeled off the sticker as he made the last few steps to approach.

Nooo! Nooo moorrre! moaned Chris, still somewhat affected by the lockdown.

Sorry. Mumbled Brad as he stuck it onto the limp left hand that Chris tried ineffectually to keep away from him. Unlike Tony, Brad wasnt enjoying this too much. The weight gain started again, but wasnt immediately obvious. Adding ten, even twenty pounds on a 500 pound person wasnt very noticeable.

Yeah Mac. We had to add another one; hes past 500, maybe hit 700 on this one. If he takes many more well need a lifter. Tony walked up after he was done talking into his communicator. Tony just glared at Chris in anger. Four patches! Four! That means you were close to the infectious stage! You dumb son of a bitch! Dont feel bad for him Brad! He knew what he was doing, this guy could have infected you and everyone you know, and he just didnt care! Tears were rolling down Chriss face as he tried shaking his head.

OK, back to the stations. Let him put the weight on. Said Tony. Brad shrugged his shoulders and returned to the kiosk, Tony was right.

So thats why he gets the extra patches? I thought it was justkind of a quirk or something. Said Brad as he checked the screen. The next wasnt due for a bit.

Yep. Its not personal, not really. If caught in the early stages only a bit of extra weight is needed. The further it progresses the more thats needed. If we didnt lock him down and start the process he might have already hit that stage.

Sowhat happens? asked Brad, morbid curiosity getting the better of him.

Once they hit the infectious stage, the person doesnt have long. Fat doesnt stop it, and they begin pumping out the virus from all their pores, and the disease starts killing the person. Its pretty quick, but nasty from what I hear. Once they die from it they go off like a bomb. Brad gasped. Well not exactly, they dont explode or anything, but they expel all of the virus everywhere, can infect people hundreds of feet away. The worst part is, the bigger they are the bigger it can get. Thats why this protocol is a bit dangerous, but also why we dont let up until the patch goes green. If you stop before then and they progress it could be even worse. Once they go green they have maybe another 6 months or so for the cure, and theyre perfectly safe. The cure takes about a month of treatment. Brad raised an eyebrow at that and looked back at Brad. He was over 600 pounds now, and hip to hip, covered the entire couch. His suit was stretched tight like a balloon and his bulging stomach was hanging past his knees and heading for the floor.

Thats safe? asked Brad once he could tear his eyes away from the sight. Tony shrugged.

Safe for us at any rate. And him. The Nanites protect them completely. They strengthen the bones and muscles, protect the internal organs, maintain their body, release endorphins, and constantly monitor the disease. They can get as fat as we need them to be and theyre healthy. They dont even need to eat; theyll live off the Nanites power cells. Hes mainly in shock right now. Later on the endorphins will kick in and hell be in a much better mood.

I meanbut wouldnt it be better to kill them? Brad finally asked. Tony cocked his head at that and furrowed his eyebrows.

Kind of cold blooded dont you think? Its not their fault theyre sick. Besides, that doesnt make them less infectious. When the body dies, the virus responds because it doesnt have a living host and expels itself from them just as if the disease killed them. Theyd have to be disintegrated or their body disposed of in a pretty specific way. Thats whats supposed to happen if we try teleporting an infectious one. The teleporter just doesnt re-assemble them. But I dont want that on my conscience. OK we have another one coming he should be done with that sticker by then. Said Tony as they both turned to Chris again who was nearing 650, his belly nearly reaching the floor now.

The next one was a woman of 18 who wasnt infected and processed quickly. She saw Chris but was uncomprehending. Whats that? she stammered as she was escorted to the walkway by Tony.

Nothing, a new piece of art. Thank you for your cooperation Miss. He said once she was on the walkway and moving toward her destination.

She shook her head as she stared at Chris while moving away. Looks like a big fat guy. She was heard to say. Brad was standing by Chris with another sticker, knowing hed likely have to use it. All of the stickers were still flashing red. Chris was shaking his head and trying to keep his hand from Brad, but there was no way to prevent it, he was too slow and sluggish. Brad took the left hand and put the sticker on the palm once the weight gain was stopped and the stickers stayed red. Chris was 744 pounds now and gaining more. Tony was standing by Brad now and they watched as the weight gain continued.

OKthis is getting serious. Thats five stickers now? asked Tony, but he already knew, his contacts showed red outlines where each sticker had been placed; two on each hand and one on his forehead. If he needs another one well have to remove the suit. We cant put too many stickers in such close proximity. Brad and Chris looked at him in surprise.

Noooo! wailed Chris.

How the Hell are we going to take it off of him? asked Brad in disbelief.

Easy, the suit responds to Nanite commands. Itll just disintegrate. Watch. Said Tony. First he indicated that Brad should step back, and then he took his Compupal and punched in a code. Might as well do it now, if we wait that could be dangerous. Said Tony.

The suit contracted briefly on Chriss expanding form and then suddenly disappeared, almost like it turned to gas. The results were astounding. Chris was gaining weight at a fast pace, but with the sudden vanishing of the suit that had helped contain his blubber he seemed to double in size. His belly flopped to the ground with a meaty slap while his hips easily over took either side of the couch and were now creeping to the floor also. His massive man boobs made a slapping sound as well as they impacted his huge belly. His arms and legs were already wide, but now seemed to just explode with more size.

Geez! exclaimed Brad. Chriss weight was now over 800 pounds and his blob like body seemed to be enveloping and consuming the couch.

Yeah. Said Tony. Boy Chris. When you sit around the couchyou sit AROUND the couch. Quipped Tony. Brad groaned at that. Tony shrugged. OK, bad joke, and we shouldnt tease the people. Not very professional. Lets get the next one. Said Tony as he led Brad back to his post. They scanned through two more people. Tony did his best to hustle them through without answering questions about the near half ton man on the couch near the gate. Neither of them required a patch.

Were catching a lucky streak. If we have to slap it on a second person we have to shut the line down till both are done. And the second one always struggles if they catch a glimpse of someone like Chris over there, they assume they have to get that big too. Said Tony.

Shouldnt we put the screen up? asked Brad. Tony grimaced.

Yeah I should have put that up at the start, but now hes so big the screen wouldnt hide much anyway. Tony and Brad looked at Chris again who was 980 pounds and still growing. If we have to put another sticker on hes going to be bigger than that one I told you I had the other day. She had 7 and hit 1300 pounds. Hes close to that with 5 now.

So it can affect them differently? 

Basically yeah. The first two are standard, a hundred pounds. The later ones just keep getting bigger. Plus he had a higher starting weight, that impacts it also. OK, well take one more and check his progress. Keep an eye on the alert, if his weight stops and its still red while were processing this next one, hurry over there and slap it on if you can. Anywhere, theres plenty of room now. Tony said as he got into position and the gate started to hum. They cleared two without the need of a sticker as the alert went off in Brads vision that Chris latest patch was done, but Chris wasnt.

Holy crap! said Eric Lenkman, the latest man through, a sanitary worker from the space port on Cenarius. He was being lead away by Tony to the walkway but was trying to get a good look at Chris who was the fattest thing hed ever seen. You guys patched the crap out of him! he was yelling as he hit the walkway. Eric obviously knew a bit about the process, as a janitor in the spaceport on Cenarius he had seen many people get the treatment before being shipped off to the hospice there rather than being transported to Earth.

Brad was shaking his head sadly as he walked up to the naked and quivering mound of flesh that Chris had become. He peeled the sticker off the protective backing stuck it onto his bulging midsection. 1,196 pounds was what Chris weighed before the process began again. OK Im shutting down this gate. Said Tony, Brad almost jumped out of his skin at his unexpected appearance beside him. Hes causing too much of a scene and when he is ready to move well need specialized equipment. Tony looked angry as he regarded the blob that used to be in security.

Whats wrong? Brad asked.

Ahhhthis jackass! This will slow down the evacuation, probably get more people infected. Tony said as he hit the communicator on his Compupal. Hey Mac! a second later there was a response on both their Compupals.

Mac here. Hows our Shiftleader doing? said Mac.

Not too good. We just put a sixth patch on him and hes already past a thousand pounds. Hes causing a scene here and we need to shut down our gate. Said Tony.

OK, Mitchells gate just came online for his shift, so it shouldnt be too bad. Shut down approved. Monitor his condition and let me know when hes done or hes reached 10 patches. Over. Said Mac as the communicator light ended.

Confirmed. Said Tony. OK, lets take a break Brad. Well monitor and add more stickers if we need to. Hope it was worth it moron. Said Tony to Chris who seemed to be incomprehensive at this point. They walked back to the kiosk and Tony hit a button on the terminal causing two stools to rise up, seemingly from the material of the floor. They sat down and pulled out their lunches.

Both Tony and Brad couldnt help but watch as Chris grew fatter still. The changes were slow but constant. His blubber continued to expand, new rolls forming everywhere. More chins, rolls on his upper arms, his thighs and calves. His stomach continued growing, seeming to produce new sections of itself as his body struggled to accommodate the huge increase in weight. The couch was gone at this point, no part of it could be seen from the front where Tony and Brad were sitting. Chris seemed to be just a human hill. He passed the 1300 pounds that Tony had put on a woman a few days ago, Tony marked that moment with Hmmph. New record for me. And took another bite of his sandwich. Chriss weight continued to 1,539 pounds before he stopped, but the red lights were still blinking on the stickers. Slap him again. Was all Tony said.

Brad sighed and took the next sticker, wondering when itd finally stop, and wondering if hed be returning to this job tomorrow. Chris was drooling onto his quadruple chins, giving Brad a brief pleading glance, before he placed the sticker on another part of his huge stomach. Chriss head lolled back on his neck roll as the weight started again.

Chris was into his first ton when the sticker stopped, but he still needed another. Number 8. Tony said as he put the sticker on instead of Brad. At 2,073 pounds Chris was scarcely human looking, a fleshy blob composed of blubbery rolls. Most of his small features were buried deeply under the flab, but even his arms and legs were starting to disappear into the over-all mass of fat that he was becoming.

Hey Tony, whatcha got here? said a security guard as she walked up to their gate. Brad could see her name was Trish. She was a pretty blond haired woman, maybe 30 years old or so.

Hey Trish. This? This is my trainee Brad. Tony said with a laugh.

Haha. Trish said as she leaned on the kiosk. Hi Im Trish, nice to meet you Brad. She said as she extended her hand. Brad shook it.

Hi. 

Wow, hes big. It is a he right? Its hard to tell at this point. She said as she walked up and inspected Chris up close.

Yeah. At least hes not hairy. The hairy ones are nasty. Said Tony. 

You know youre supposed to tell me when you get a hog past two stickers. She said, scolding Tony. Tony just held up his hands and shook his head.

A little inside info Brad. The guys that get patched we call hogs, the girls we call cows. But dont say that too much in front of the higher ups or regular people. But Trish herelikes the hogs, she loves watching them get huge like this. Tony shook his head again and Brad gave a surprised look.

What? said Trish innocently. I just think its sexy thats all. So bigso fat and squishyso helpless. She said as she leaned in to press her hands onto Chriss enormous stomach which measured close to ten feet around now. Her hands pressed deep into his belly and when she pulled back she left indentations in the shape of her hands that slowly inflated back into the rotund blubber of his stomach. Once I heard about these protocols I switched from central processing to security. You know, theyre making these stickers available to the public for people that are into body shaping? she said as she turned eagerly to both of them.

Trishyou are weird, I dont know how you ever got moved to Security. Said Tony. Brad just stayed quiet. Trish turned to Brad.

What do you think Brad, dont you think thats a little sexy? Being totally changed, helpless, in someone elses total power? she said as she sidled up to him. Brad thought she was definitely attractive, but her actions were not. He stepped back with his hands up, as if to show he wasnt doing anything wrong.

Uhhey, I mean he stammered. Trish laughed.

Oh wellto each his own. She turned back to Chris. Ooh! Hes up to 2300! How big do you think hes going to get? she said as she walked to the side and poked and prodded a gigantic love handle.

No clue. Said Tony. So are you done with your shift or something? he asked.

Nope, starting it in just a bit actually. They were talking about this in the locker room, how you caught a guy trying to get past you and had to patch him a few times. Isnt he in security? she asked as she came around again.

Yeahhe was. Brad and Tony both said. Trish hitched a sigh and stepped away from the expanding man.

OK, I have to go, maybe Ill catch a big one today too. Ill be watching the video of this later. She said to Chris and blew him a kiss. Chris didnt seem to even realize she was there.

I swear, shes going to be the first of us to sticker someone illegally. Muttered Tony as they continued to monitor Chris. The latest sticker took Chris to 2567, but the light stayed red. Good God! exclaimed Tony as he put the ninth patch on.

Tony was shaking his head in disbelief as the weight gain piled on. I think hes going to hit ten. Mumbled Tony.


----------



## JP. (Oct 13, 2008)

What happens at 10, I thought you said someone had 16 before? asked Brad.

Yeah10 is a bit of a magic number. Thats why we call Mac. Mac will then call the company that makes the patches and also a Medi-Team. The company will remotely confirm that the patches are working properly and the Medi-Team arrives and waits to make sure theyre OK. But Chris will start really putting it on.

What, worse than now? asked Brad in disbelief. Chriss belly surged forward another few inches.

Yeah. The human body just cant handle that kind of weight gain, so it changes. The Nanites kick into over drive because their host might be hitting the multiple ton weight. It grows new organs, lengthens the bones, and does all kinds of things. But it also adds a lot more weight with each sticker. That guy that had 16 stickers was about 21,000 pounds. He was only a little over 3,000 when he had the tenth sticker put on. And its quick. Concluded Tony. It seemed pretty fast already to Brad. Chriss weight was steadily heading to 3000 pounds and he had no doubt it would go a bit beyond it. Chriss flesh kept creeping outwards in all directions as well as overtaking itself with new and bigger rolls. Chriss head and face seemed to be merging into his body, his cheeks nearly touching the padding of his over inflated shoulders. Most of any motion left in Chris was being smothered as his weight reached a ton and a half and continued on. It finally stopped at 3134, Brad and Tony watching expectantly to see if the sticker turned green or not. It didnt it just changed to red blinking in unison with the other eight stickers.

Crap. Said Tony as he hit his communicator to get ahold of Mac. Mac, were on ten. He simply said. 

Confirmed. Ten. Ill contact the teams. The Medi-Team should be there shortly, pay attention for a call from Nanitech. Said Mac.

Confirmed. Slap it Brad. Tony said. Brad grabbed the next sticker; he could hardly believe they were almost halfway through a pack of these on just one guy! He let out a shuddering breath as he peeled the sticker and placed it on another expanse of Chriss mammoth stomach. OK, step back. Commanded Tony. Brad listened and immediately hurried back by the kiosk where Tony was writing in the journal.

The stickers were blinking in unison, suddenly stopped altogether for a few seconds. They all began to ominously blink in red numbers a countdown from 10. As the numbers counted down Brad found his hands clenching in anticipation while Tony put his pen down finally to watch the spectacle. On 3 the stickers began flashing quicklythen 2and 1. 

On 1 Chris seemed to explode in flesh. Brad jumped back fast enough to knock over his stool and jar the kiosk.

Holy crap! he yelled. Chriss size was staggering before, now it seemed just unreal. The sudden weight gain was almost a thousand pounds according to the stats in his contact lenses. Chriss dimensions increased in all directions, including height as he sat taller than before, allowing room for more expansion in girth. His weight was racing upwards after the initial explosion, piling on even faster than before, his flesh rumbling and bubbling from the expansion. Brad became aware that they were not alone as Tony turned to see some people in powder blue uniforms that had just arrived.

OK Brad, the Medi-Team has arrived. Theyre going to be administering the patches from now on, we just have to sit back and monitor. Tony said as three men came up wearing gloves and full filter masks. They didnt bother saying hi to Brad as they walked by to the still expanding Chris.

Subject is almost 5000 pounds, has had 10 Nanite patches applied to him. One of the medics said as he read off the chart. Another was pointing his scanner at the growing form that was once human sized.

Nanite growth stable, new organ growth on par. Skin resiliency holding up. The last Medic was also scanning.

Weight gain is slowing down, preparing 11th patch. Has the Nanitech team contacted yet? he asked Tony and Brad.

Not yet, Im keeping the line open. Said Tony while Brad nodded in unison.

Subject has stopped gaining. Weight is4934 pounds, average for a male at this stage. Awaiting results the stickers flashed red as soon as he said that. Results are in. Should we wait for the Nanitech call? he asked to his fellow medics as well as Tony and Brad.

No. said Tony and the other Medics consented.

Applying 11th patch. Said the Medic. He peeled back a sticker from the pile he took from the kiosk. 

Subject is incoherent, endorphin levels high. Said another medic who was using a gravity device to flutter up to Chriss head and check his eyes and breathing.

Clear! said the medic that applied the patch. They all gave plenty of clearance for Chris to grow. The stickers began their count down again but on 3 the communicator at the kiosk chimed, nearly causing Brad to hop to the ceiling. Tony took the call.

Security, gate 7b. the count reached 2 and then 1 with another explosion of flesh. Tony was nodding and saying simple one syllable words into the communicator as Brad and the Medics watched the display of grotesque transformation as the 5000 pound man became more than 6000 in the space of a few seconds. Brad was dimly aware that Tony had taken the journal and was reading off numbers and letters to the other party, and then went digging through the drawer to find the original package of patches they had started the day with.

We cant stop putting them on! Tony suddenly yelled into the communicator, finally getting Brads attention. The medics looked over as well, while Chriss weight was getting nearer to 7000 pounds.

Not on your authority no. You want to stop this you come down here and verify it yourself and bring a court order! Until then we are under orders by the quarantine act to keep putting them on until the light turns green. I thought this call was just a formality! Well you get someone down here! Im not authorizing this! My supervisor? Malcolm Dowel. Hell tell you the same thing, give him a call. Goodbye. Tony finally said as he turned to Chris.

Hows he doing? he asked everyone.

Fine. The Medics all said as they looked at their instruments and then each other. Brad was in shock, not just over Chriss size but also the call that he just over heard. Chris didnt seem fine as his height grew taller, Brad estimated he was close to ten feet tall from bottom to top, but far more than that around. He was becoming like a massive cone of flesh, a vaguely round base that was on the floor (with a couch tucked in somewhere) tapering up to his head which was fast merging into his body, his neck buried underneath huge chins and jowls.

What did they say? Brad demanded, the Medics nodded, Brad wondered if they were clones or something they seemed to act in unison so much.

Said we might be getting a false positive. They cant confirm remotely and want us to stop putting patches on until they can investigate further. I told them if they needed to investigate they need to get their asses down and be ready to prove it. In the meanwhile we keep going as long as we need to. We assume nothing. Better we make this mistake than a bigger one and let him get to the infectious stage; theyd have to shut down the whole port for a couple of days to decontaminate it if he went off now. The medics nodded in agreement, but Brad was awe struck. The communicators chirped again.

Yeah Mac. Said Tony into his.

This better not be a false positive Tony. Was all Mac said.

Absolutely not. You said yourself they detected it back at his port and he snuck off.

I knowbut it better not. Keep laying them on, Ill be there in a bit. Were bringing a Mega-Lifter on line for when we finally have to move him. Do the Medics agree? Tony held the communicator out and gestured for one of the Medics to come over.

Uh, sir this does not seem to be a false positive, the stickers are all reading red.

Then you agree to keep slapping stickers on? asked Mac. The Medic turned to the others, who all nodded.

Yes sir, until they turn green or Nanitech overrides it. Said the Medic.

Good enough for me. Mac said after a few moments. Ill be there in a bit.

They went back to watching Chriss ever enlarging body. He was twice as large or larger than when they put on the 10th sticker. Brad felt as stupefied as Chris was acting. There was just no way he could be that big, and he probably was going to get another sticker!

Weight gain has stopped at 8,089 pounds. Waiting for the stickers turned red suddenly. Subject has red lights. Putting on the 12th patch. Said a Medic as the red lights came on before he could finish his oral description of their intentions. The medic stuck on another patch and hurried back. Tony had meanwhile disengaged the anchor to the kiosk so he could roll it back some more. There was probably 20 feet between the Kiosk and the couch buried somewhere in Chriss buttocks, but that space was quickly getting smaller as they put on more patches. When the kiosk and stools were backed up another five feet Chris exploded with fat again.

Geez! exclaimed Mac, who arrived just in time. He had with him several more security guards and some other supervisors also. Chriss incredible weight of 4 tons was surpassed in seconds as his form seemed to fly outwards in all directions.

Subject gained 1479 pounds in initial burst and is steadily gaining. Said a Medic as he scanned.

Hey. Have you scanned him independently? asked Mac to one of the Medics.

Weve scanned hi the entire time were here. He said.

No I mean did you do another virus check? he asked. The medics and Tony looked at each other in some confusion.

Were going by what the patches and the nanites are telling us. The medic finally said. Macs eyebrows rose in some alarm and the managers with him began talking animatedly.

You mean havent taken a second look? he finally asked.

They cant Mac. Said Tony. Once the patches are on our equipment is basically over ridden by the signals the nanites give. We can just read that he has the nanites in him. We did that to avoid confusion remember? Tony asked. Brad thought he heard a slight tremor in his voice, Tony didnt sound as confident any more.

Nanitech is coming here; I hope they get here soon. They told me they may have had a few bad batches of stickers go out; basically the green light doesnt work. They thought they caught them all. They probably did, but they want to make sure. We definitely want to make sure. Whats he up to? Mac asked as he joined the rest in ogling the surreal sight of a human blob growing before their eyes.

11,276 pounds. Said two of the medics together. There was a collective gasp from the group gathered there.

Well I doubt its the stickers. We used plenty before we got to him and they all worked. Said Tony after a few moments.

Um actually Brad began and then stopped as all eyes turned to him. Wellwe did open a new package shortly before Chrisarrived. There was one left from the previous bunch, that was the first we used on him. It turned red and so we used only the stickers from the next batch. Brad finally managed to finish.

He hit 6 tons! one of the managers said.

TonyBrad, did you have to slap it on anyone since Chris? asked Mac with growing alarm. Tony and Brad looked at each other for a moment or two before shaking their heads no.

We cleared 5 people through, none were infected. Said Tony as Brad produced the ledger to confirm it. Mac took it and nodded letting out a heavy breath.

So it could be true, or he could be dangerous still. Said Mac.

Weight gain slowing down. Said one of the Medics as Chriss weight was reaching 12,600 pounds. Mac got an apprehensive look on his face.

Mac, its your decision. But if he reaches the infectious stage we cant move him to treatment and hell infect the whole port. Said Tony.

I know. Where the Hell is Nanitech! he snarled.

Weight gain has stopped. Said the medic as all eyes turned to Chriss landmark sized body and waited to see if the sticker turned green. It turned the same red as the other 11 stickers. Subject is 12, 621 pounds and requires another patch. Said the medic.

Do it! Mac said with a frustrated sigh as he slammed the ledger onto the kiosk.

Applying 13th patch. Said the Medic, keeping his voice as emotionless as before. Chriss body was now effectively blocking the gateway and was several times the weight of all the people present put together. The countdown began as the assembled backed up some more. When it hit 5 the communicator rang. Everyone jumped, but Tony picked it up before a second ring and handed it to Mac.

You guys better be on your way! What?! I cant stop it! We just put another one on because you werent here to confirm it! Damn it! Mac yelled as Chriss form exploded outwards yet again, blowing up to monstrous proportions. Mac fumed as he went back to the communicator while the rest watched as the several ton man gained still more weight. He was a blur of flowing flab as he continued to expand. Fine, when you get here show me the proof and be prepared to take over the care of the individual. This is your screw up, not mine or my guards. Now I have to shut down the whole port! Why? Because you dont know if the other patches are OK or not! he yelled as he slammed down the communicator. Morons! he yelled then looked around. Not you guys, you did great. These guys ruin about a dozen packages of the stickers and dont bother to tell anyone! They said they cant be sure if any of the other ones delivered today might be defective also. OK, Im staying here. You he turned to the rest of the supervisors and guards. Shut down the port. No more from Cenarius today. Not until this gets straightened out. He checked his Compupal. We only had a half hour left anyway. Of course that means a few hundred people will stay stuck on a quarantined planet and probably get infected! Dammit! he snarled. The supervisors dispersed, all talking into their communicators as alarm lights and sirens started sounding throughout the port. 

Chriss gargantuan body was still growing, his head had to be ten feet from the floor and rising as weight went to all parts of him and kept expanding him. My God. Mac said in awe as he had the chance to get another good look at Chris. 

Minutes ticked by as they watched Chris in stunned silence, creeping back as his body mass crept forward. 15,000 poundsstill gaining. Said a Medic.

What if those guys dont get here and the sticker stops? asked Brad. All eyes turned again to Mac, who wiped sweat from his brow as he contemplated that.

We slap it on again. This is more important than this moron who tried to run a check point. Hopefully theyll get here though. Said Mac. They all nodded in agreement, including the medics. The weight piled on and spilled over onto Chris as they waited.

Weight is slowing down, subject is at 15,678 pounds. Announced a Medic. Mac was chewing on his lower lip as Brad and Tony looked at each other with apprehension. A medic took out another patch and was looking for a spot on Chriss titanic flank. The pounds crept on, but the Nanitech team still hadnt arrived. Weight gain stopped. Awaiting for confirmation. Announced the Medic. In Brads eyes Chriss weight was now 15,692 pounds.
Confirmed, sub has not reached target weight to prevent infection. Said the medic. They all turned to Mac. Confirmed. The medics repeated, waiting for Macs order. Mac looked around desperately but there was still no one from Nanitech. Awaiting command. The medic with the patch said. Mac waited a few more seconds and it looked like the medic was going to ask again or maybe just slap it on anyway.

Do it! ordered Mac as he ran his hands through his sweaty hair. The Medic slapped it on quickly. 

Clear! They all announced and backed up several more feet, the one that was checking Chriss vitals at his head floated back to the ground and out of the way. The countdown began as they waited for Chriss further fattening. 10987654

You applied another one!? came a shocked voice as the team from Nanitech came up. Brad jumped again at the sudden appearance, but Tony and Mac merely glared at him and the rest of the red suited Nanitech techs that ran up to the kiosk. Meanwhile the countdown hit 1 on Chris

In the end Chris weighed just under 10 tons, at 19,476 pounds. Once the 14th patch was applied the Nanitech team couldnt do anything about it and had to let the patch run its course. They did confirm that the inventory number of the package of patches that Tony and Brad had used was from the defective batch. They also confirmed with their own equipment that he was infected, and that he probably only needed two patches, three at the most to contain the infection. Brad really wished that he didnt hear that. He knew it wasnt his fault, but finding out how much they had over shot the mark was eating away at him.

The Mega Lifter arrived a bit later, it was usually used to send materials into orbit without a chemical propellant, but was ideal for lifting someone like Chris without causing damage or discomfort. He was still out of it; coherency would come later once the Nanites stabilized the changes in his body. Tony and Brad were given the rest of the day off, but were to report early the next day for a full debriefing. Mac stayed behind to try and handle the fallout. Tony and Brad stepped onto the walkway that would take them to the locker rooms.

Hows that for a first day huh? asked Tony as he clapped a hand on Brads shoulder. Behind both of them, the mountainous mass of Chris floated up off the floor as the Mega Lifter levitated him and slowly moved him towards the nearest loading dock which was being refabricated for his size. A moment later a couch fell to the floor from somewhere within the folds of Chriss enormous butt cheeks.


----------



## IrishBard (Oct 14, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!
10 tons of BHM!!!!

Some FFA is going to be happy about that!


----------



## JP. (Oct 14, 2008)

IrishBard said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!
> 10 tons of BHM!!!!
> 
> Some FFA is going to be happy about that!




Yeah, I figured why not?

But basically I reserved my biggest fattening for the biggest jerk, and it seemed a guy would be the most likely candidate for this. Women are my usual candidates.


----------



## CausticSodaPop (Oct 15, 2008)

Fantastic stuff, J.P. 

I can't tell you how glad I am that you write these stories. The 100lbs of consensual weight gain type tales that so many others write have their place, but _this_ is what really floats my boat!


----------



## JP. (Oct 16, 2008)

CausticSodaPop said:


> Fantastic stuff, J.P.
> 
> I can't tell you how glad I am that you write these stories. The 100lbs of consensual weight gain type tales that so many others write have their place, but _this_ is what really floats my boat!




Thank you very much, I do indeed like 'em big. Though I doubt they'd help float anyone's boat at that weight.


----------



## BTB (Oct 16, 2008)

But a dive behind the boat would produce a wave that would be sufficient to push them across the ocean.:doh:

Thanks for your story


----------



## Mac5689 (Oct 16, 2008)

i liked it, but can't say its my fav


----------



## JP. (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you all.


----------



## fat hiker (Oct 17, 2008)

CausticSodaPop said:


> Fantastic stuff, J.P.
> 
> I can't tell you how glad I am that you write these stories. The 100lbs of consensual weight gain type tales that so many others write have their place, but _this_ is what really floats my boat!



Hear, hear!


----------



## JP. (Nov 25, 2008)

Trish walked away from the scene of Chriss continuing expansion and stepped onto the sidewalk that would take her to her own gate. Waiting there was her partner Kim who looked to be about the same age as Trish, but with black hair and a bit taller. She was attractive and like Trish filled out her uniform well. Trish stepped off her moving walkway and walked up to their kiosk as Kim was doing some paper work and examining the upcoming schedule. Trish patted her on the shoulder to say hi and Kim acknowledged her with a nod as Trish opened the kiosk drawer to make sure they had patches. Their gate was due to open in five minutes.

So how big was he? asked Kim who was still reading her screen.

Huge! He was over a ton when I got there, they just put on the 7thno it was the 8th sticker on him. Trish leaned on the kiosk with a dreamy expression. Oh I need to catch a hog! And this one really deserved it too, he should have known better!

Well were supposed to have light duty on this gate. They dont want to send people we may have to struggle with, they think we cant handle ourselves. Kim said as she finished her job and turned to Trish.

Well Im not going to wrestle anyone! said Trish apparently in some agreement with that. Im locking down anyone we have to slap it on. Mac told us to go ahead and do that, and also if they get frisky.

Yesbut this also means were not likely going to get too many refugees that are infected, theyre supposed to be coming from an area that had better safety protocols. I like putting them on too you know. Said Kim with a twinkle in her eye, her first expression since Trish arrived. Trish smiled in return and it was obvious the two shared similar interests.

Well we can always get lucky. Alright lets get ready; Ill take the gate, you standby. We can switch later, said Trish.

Works for me, was all Kim said as she set aside the paperwork.

About two minutes later the first person was due to come through, a young woman from the University named Kirstie Jansen. Kim studied the profile of the young woman and had a brief impulse of jealousy as she saw the pretty womans features and the fact that she was still only 20 and wasnt on the verge of taking age retarding treatments like she herself was. The feeling passed though, but Kim was becoming more and more aware of how often she felt that impulse lately.

Trish stood on guard in front of the gate with her hands up as she was trained and waited for the gate door to open with a hiss of released gasses. The young woman stepped through tentatively, blinking her eyes and holding up a hand. Kirstie Jansen! snapped Kim causing the girl to start. Step forward and present your right hand for testing! ordered Trish, the firm voice sounding a bit strange in Trishs rather high pitched voice which some often said sounded like a caricature of a cartoon bubble head woman. Kirstie responded though and stepped forward holding out her hand.

HiTrish, she said as she stepped up and Trish pressed the scanner to her thumb. Umlisten Im supposed to meet someone, named Matt? He should have already come through? Maybe you saw him? asked Kirstie as the scanner turned green for both of them to see; Kirstie was not infected.

Im sure I havent, this gate just opened and youre the first one through. Kirstie youre not infected; take the red walkway to your destination which is the quarantine area. Youll have to fill out some paper work and answer some questions. You might find him there plus theres a people finder station once you have your compupal back. If hes come through yet youll probably find him that way, Trish said as she took back her scanner and showed the way to the red walkway.

OK thanks! said Kirstie who gave a brief wave to Kim, who watched with disinterest.

The two moved seven people through rather smoothly without having to slap it on anyone so far. The two spent their time between looking at the security feed of the ever increasing Chris. They couldnt believe how big he was.

My! Thats the 11th sticker! Look how much bigger he is! How does that feel?! exclaimed Trish in wonder. Kim was licking her lips at the thought as well.

You know what Id like? Id want to sleep on that huge belly! Look at that! Its gigantic! Hell you could have a sleep over party on it! said Kim.

I know! I felt it! Its so soft! she sighed. OK heres the next one. She said as they saw their next traveler appear on the screen and Trish got back into position. He went through without incident as did the next one.

Trish! Come here! shouted Kim suddenly. She was watching the security feed still. Trish checked to make sure the middle aged man she had just scanned was now safely on the walkway before rushing over to see what Kim was talking about. On the screen she could see Mac was there with his team of supervisors, they were all talking animatedly near the enormous Chris, who just finished his 12th sticker and was getting the 13th put on. Somethings going on!

Yeah! I wonder if this was a false positive? The light came on indicating their next traveler was almost due. His name was Mike Petroni, just out of college. Many of the people that came through for them were from the University. He was 23, decent looking, but according to the screen was also infected. Both Kim and Trish looked at each other and nodded with large smiles on their faces. Their security phone rang and Kim picked it up.

Gate 9 Alpha. Kim answered when she picked up the communicator. It was Michelle, one of the supervisors from Macs team. YesNo we havent had to slap it on anyoneshutting down? The whole port? Theres only a half hour left for Cenariusso were done for the day? Whats going on? OKwell no problem, if its a paid leave that means we get a 3 day weekend. OKwell we have one in transit; well finish him and pack it up. What if we have to slap it? OK, Ill call you if we do. Alright Michelle, thanks. Kim hung up while Trish tried to follow the conversation. Kim made a bit of a production of nonchalantly reviewing the paperwork while Trish waited expectantly.

Well..! Trish finally said impatiently, giving Kim a playful shake of the shoulders.

Kim smiled Well, theyre shutting the port down for the day. It appears there may have been a bad batch of stickers; they dont want to take a chance on slapping someone thats infected. We get to go home after this one. Trish heard but was already looking down the massive open area back to gate 7b where Chris was still putting on more weight, reaching several tons.

You mean they might have made him bigger than he was supposed to be! said Trish with some relish.

Maybe. OK look alive this is our last one. Said Kim as she stood up straight behind the kiosk and took a sticker out. Trish got into position and examined the stats on Mike through her interactive contact lenses. He was cute she thought as the door to the gate opened and she dismissed the reading so she could concentrate on him. Well the day wouldnt be a total loss if they got to slap it on one person. But then again, maybe they wouldnt be able to slap it! Trish frowned at the thought.

Mike Petroni! Step forward and present your right hand for scanning! Trish ordered. Mike stood about 61 and seemed rather slim, his bio read out said he weighed 168 pounds. He looked at Trish and Kim somewhat nervously and stepped forward, holding out his right hand, his left balled in a fist behind his back. 

Here. Said Mike holding out his hand. Kims hand was hovering near the communicator, ready to call Michelle for authorization when they had to slap it. Trish was wary as she was trained to be when scanning someone that was supposed to be infected. The light came up greenhe was clean. To the womens surprise all three made disappointed sighs at this.

Mike youre not infect Trish began with a sigh.

Umare you sure? Maybe you should check again. Offered Mike with a nervous catch in his voice.

Yes were sure, wewhat the! Lock Down! Lock Down! called Trish as she took a quick step back. Kim immediately looked up and rushed to Trishs side as the lights faded momentarily and Mike was stunned into incomprehension.

What! What happened? Kim said checking to see if Trish was in danger.

The little bastard had something in his hand! How the hell did he get that through?! exclaimed Trish.

What? Thats impossible! said Kim, but she looked to where Trish was pointing and could see that Mikes left hand was slightly open, and mostly concealed within it was a small glass vial.

What the Hell? I thought there was supposed to be actual security up there! Trish exclaimed as she went to get the hazardous materials box from the kiosk drawer. It was a clear box that was unbreakable, able to hold something about the size of a paper weight and had a scanner on the side. She walked up to Mike and opened the box underneath his left hand. Lock down! Open left hand now! she commanded. Mikes hand spasmed open, dropping the vial into the box which Trish closed immediately and began the scanning process.

You knowI think Ive heard of this. Kim said softly as she stood there thinking.

What? Kim asked while the box scanned the contents of the vial.

Yeahthis might be a scam. People that are infected and get the patch get a nice settlement and certain benefits. Everyone evacuating gets a little something for having to up and leave like that, but the infected ones get more. At one of the gates in New York they had a whole rash of people trying this, they somehow got the computer on Cenarius side to say they were infected and theyd get slapped on the way out. We started getting a lot more serious about scanning everyone on this side after that. I heard about some even trying to bring copies of the virus through so they could infect themselves once they found out they were getting checked twice. Trish looked at Kim in disbelief.

Youre not serious. Her eyes returned to the scanner on the box which was still processing. Kim nodded.

Its a decent deal. Students that get slapped get tuition waivers and other cushy deals. She looked directly at Mike who was coming around from the initial shock but still frozen in place. And its also a Class G felony! Mikes expression slowly changed to a comical surprise as his features responded through the haze he was in.

The scanners done. I think youre right. This vial contains trace elements of the virus, maybe its a laboratory sample. Trish looked at Mikes college degree. He was in Bio-Medicine. Hed have access, and might be smart enough to trick the scanners back in his university. Security must be really bad to let something like this through, or he rigged it. Said Trish glaring at Mike.

Sojust what were you planning Mike? Were you going to drop it and infect the whole port? Thats way beyond a Class G Felony. Thats Bio-Terrorism! They kill you for that shit! Kim said as she stood in front of him and poked him in the chest.

Oh you screwed up Mike! How could someone so smart be so stupid? asked Trish. The communicator rang. She frowned at Mike and this interruption. Sighing she picked up the communicator as she placed the box onto a shelf in the kiosk. Gate 9A. Hi Michelle, yes we had a lockdown. OK, yeah I see you. Alright. She put the communicator down. Michelles coming. She said to Trish.

Well this will be a great start to our long weekend. Well have tons of paperwork to fill out grumbled Kim as she went back to the kiosk. Trish slowly had a smile creep across her face as Michelle stepped off the walkway and hurried over the rest of the way.

Kimjust stay quiet and follow my lead. Whispered Trish before Michelle was in earshot.

What..? asked Kim as she looked up.

Just stay quiet! she hissed. Hi Michelle.

Hi. Michelle was over forty but looked about Trishs age due to the treatments she took. However now she looked harried with the recent turn of events, the port didnt get shut down lightly. So whats with him? My report showed he was infected but your scan came up negative?

Yeah. They must have made a mistake. Said Trish. Kim reluctantly nodded a moment later.

Then why is he locked down? asked Michelle. 

Oh! He got a little grabby. Nothing I cant handle, my ass seems to attract that kind of thing. Said Trish.

Its the uniforms, theyre a little tight. Offered Kim to further distract Michelle.

Michelle nodded and was about to review the recent video footage of the event that the two women went through from the kiosk screen when her communicator signaled a message. Kim and Trish tensed as Michelles hand hovered over the buttons on the screen that would show a different version of the story they just told. What? They had to put on another one? asked Michelle in disbelief. OK, OK, Im going. Alright, you have this handled, put Mr. Handyman through and take off. If you didnt have to slap anyone you wont need to be scrubbed for nanites. Id just get out of here; its going to be ugly. Well see you next week. Said Michelle.

Will do, good luck! said Trish. Kim merely waved in some confusion as she hurried back to the walkway and was speeding to her next destination.

What the Hell was that about! hissed Kim. Trish was at work on the kiosk video controls while Kim picked up the box and hit the disposal button on it. Seconds later the vial and its contents were disintegrated.

Quiet, dont say anything else or Ill have to erase that too! snapped Trish. Kims eyes opened wide as she watched Trish working the controls. Trish had come from processing and knew a few things about how the systems worked. She saw her enter an executive over ride code and track the video footage back through the last few minutes and make some edits; specifically of the things they said and the disposal of the vial. She then changed the time to cover any perceived gaps. Now when the video played it looked like after Mike was scanned his left hand had come close to touching Trishs thigh. From there it looked like the two ladies were giving a serious talking-to to a lecherous college student, all trace of the vial and their conversation about it were seamlessly gone.

I got this code from when I was screwing Mitchell, he used to be the video security boss. We used this to hide our time in the booth. Said Trish, blushing slightly at the revelation.

OKso what do we do now? asked Kim. Mike was still locked down and only vaguely comprehensive.

We take him with us. Said Trish with a wink.

Getting Mike out was as easy as Trish said it would be. With all the confusion that was normally present in the port during a quarantine evacuation compounded by the unexpected shut down, they were able to sneak him through easily and later make Mike effectively disappear from any records that hed even come through. Kim complained the whole time and said they would get caught even as they pulled into the lab of their mutual friend Sachiko Mayeda. Sachiko was an independent nanite technician and rather successful. She had contracted for Nanitech labs in developing the slap patch they used to put weight on. They knew each other from high school. Kim and Trish pulled their hover car into the landing port; Mike was still locked down and stuffed in the trunk.

This is crazy! declared Kim for what seemed to be the hundredth time as they got out and popped the trunk. Despite Kims protests she did follow along the entire way and never tried stopping Trish as they falsified security records and evidence and smuggled a Cenarius refugee out of a quarantine zone. Any one of these actions were high grade felonies.

Were going to be fine. Hes clean, were clean, we destroyed the sample and theres no evidence. Michelle is so busy she wont remember a thing. Theres no way this will be a problem. And now we get to have some fun with this twerp. Said Trish as they looked down at Mike who was curled into a ball in the trunk. OK sickieup. Lockdown, motor controlwalking mode. Trish said. Mikes limbs become somewhat functional again and he could move, but only with the direction that Kim and Trish provided as they helped him out. They had put a lockdown collar at the base of his neck to keep him compliant once they were out of the port. He walked stiffly, like he had just recently learned how, and the three made their way into the labs roof entrance. Once inside they took an elevator down to Sachikos private lab.

The elevator door opened to an expansive room kept dazzling white by scrub bots and polishing nanites that scoured the walls and floors looking for any dirt and microbes. Robots rolled here and there performing tasks, while Sachiko, a pretty Asian woman of their age walked up in a white lab coat. She gave each of the girls a quick hug in greeting.

Trish! Kim! Its been awhile! she said in delight as the three shared a brief group hug. Mike was left standing in the back, his heart beating like a jack hammer but unable to do anything. And whos this? she asked, leveling a stern gaze on Mike finally.


----------



## JP. (Nov 25, 2008)

This is Mike Petroni, just came from Cenarius and tried to fake having G-Syn. Said Trish, presenting him like he was a prize.

Why would he do that? asked Sachiko in surprise. And why bring him here?

Yes. Why did we bring him here? asked Kim. Trish held up her hand for quiet. 

Mike, go sit down. She said pointing to a stool next to a nearby lab table as they all stepped out of the elevator. Mike walked robotically to the stool and sat down with his hands on his lap. 

What is he a freak? He wants to get fat? asked Sachiko.

Trish looked at him and thought about that for a moment. Well possibly, I hadnt thought of that. But more likely he was pulling a scam and trying to cash in on the Quarantine protocols payout. He rigged the reading back on Cenarius and even brought a vial of the virus here. Sachiko looked at him in some surprise.

Thats pretty dumb! But you have to be pretty smart to be able to do that. She said thoughtfully.

Well he majored in what you did. Probably wanted to avoid paying some of the med school loans. Offered Kim.

OKI can see that. But why bring him here? asked Sachiko again.

Yes! Will you finally tell us! whined Kim.

Fine! Now that hes hereyoure not recording right? asked Trish to Sachiko. Sachiko shook her head. Good. WellI figured that since we have him basically at our mercywe can do whatever we want to him. Trishs smile was beaming as Mike felt cold sweat run down his back.

Sachiko and Kim looked back and forth between each other, Trish and Mike. Soon they were sporting similar smiles of their own. Sachiko walked slowly towards Mike, examining him more closely; using the cyber contacts she had implanted to check his vital stats.

Sohes effectively gone? she asked.

According to the systemlost in transit. I programmed it to show that he was too infectious to make the trip and simply got disintegrated. It was easy! This dummy practically did it for me! His record was already screwed up with his meddling, I barely had to tweak it! And then I erased any trace of his arrival, made the incident at our gate blurred with the guy before him. Plus there was so much confusion theres no way anyone would miss him. Trish seemed quite proud of her job. Sachiko looked at Kim for a confirmation.

Will it work? She finally asked. Kim slowly nodded.

Yeah. I think so. Theres no way that he could be found with all the confusion and Trish did hide our steps. She also kept me in the dark the whole time! she said turning to Trish with a glare. Trish smiled nervously.

Wellif I said anything youd have put up a fuss!

Damn right I would have! Do you know how many laws we broke! demanded Kim.

We only broke them if it gets proven in court! And besides, how much do you think anyone cares about a dipshit like this who tried to con the system and even was willing to risk infecting the whole port on Earth? Trust mewere fine. Sachiko looked at each other doubtfully for a moment and then their smiles returned, as did Mikes cold sweat. 

Everything they had said was true. He did try sneaking through quarantine and faking that he was infected. He figured if he took one patch hed be set, it was only 100 pounds or so, well worth it for him to skip some of the huge debt hed gained. The vial was an afterthought, he stole one in the confusion and managed to sneak it with him past the frazzled guards who were all infected any way and barely able to do their job. He had hoped the guards on Earth would be in a similar state and hed get slapped once and be on his way. Now that the depth of his crime was examined and of course his current predicament he could only wonder at how stupid and desperate he was.

Sowere going to give him what he came for right? asked Trish and she puffed out her cheeks and raised her hands from her sides as if they were swelling.

Id say thats a definite possibility. Agreed Kim. You have the right things dont you Sach? 

Oh definitely. Now that you can make these body shapers publicly owned Im going to make a fortune. I have all kinds of different things we can do. She said, her eyes gleaming.

Trish and Kims eyebrows raised at that. Umlike what? Kim asked.

You name it. Sachiko said, rubbing her hands together.

OK! Well Im going to bust if we dont put some meat on his bones! Thats what I came for! I want to make him make Chris look anorexic! Trish declared.

Whos Chris? asked Sachiko as she went to one of the locked cabinets and pressed her thumb to the scanner.

He was some guy at the port today, they had to put on like 12 or 13 stickers.

Sachiko whistled appreciatively at that and opened the cabinet, pulling out a box of patches that was similar to the ones used at the port.

Yeah! And get this! They used defective patches! The green lights didnt work, they gave him like 10 more than he needed! said Trish.

Well thats what happens with Nanitech. They cut corners, thats why I left and went into private contracting. Said Sachiko as she put the box down and took out a spray bottle and some gloves. Put these on, theyll prevent the nanites from activating on your skin. She said as she took out pairs of gloves and sprayed them with the bottle.

OK, so were going to do this? asked Kim with excitement.

Oh yeah! said Trish.

OK, just wait a minute then. Sachiko, you have a fabricator right? Kim asked.

Of course. Its over there. She said pointing to a booth near some lab equipment. A fabricator used adaptive molecules to form almost anything that was programmed into it in seconds. It was how the stools and couches were made at the port and their kiosks. For home use they had online order forms where you could order plans and designs for your fabricator to create.

Trish fumed. What are we waiting for! she whined.

Just wait! Youll love this. Take his clothes off and put a sanitary patch on him. She ordered as she was scanning through various furniture plans. Sachiko already had a sanitary patch ready and was placing it on the back of his left hand; she was fastidious about her cleaning. The patch would effectively get rid of any of your typical microbes and bacteria and had the effect of cleaning out the bodys wastes from the inside. There were entire colonies of neat freaks who used these patches several times a day from the day they were born, obsessed with never having to shed any waste. They were often nudists, going their entire lives without ever wearing clothes or using a toilet or even a diaper. The patch turned gray and signaled it was done and Sachiko peeled it off and threw it on the ground so a scrub bot could rush up and dispose of it.

I kind of wanted to give him an enema. Mused Sachiko, giving Trish a wink right in front of Mikes face.

We still can. Offered Trish. Mike was still sweating. Lockdown, execute clothing removal. She said. A second later Mikes one piece uniform tightened all over his body briefly and then disappeared in a puff of vapor, causing the over head air ducts to turn on and suck up all traces of it. Mike was in good shape, slim for his height, but he used exertone patches to keep himself in shape without exercise. His muscles were not large, but well defined under his fatless skin.

Ughhes hairy. Said Sachiko. Over by Kim the fabricator was turning on. You dont mind if I get rid of this do you? said Sachiko as she pulled out another patch. Trish was ogling the handsome Mikes body and couldnt wait to destroy it.

No, go ahead. She said as her eyes travelled down his toned stomach to his pubic area. Mike was rather nervous, his penis flaccid and shriveled and his testicles were drawn up close to his body. Trish smiled at that. A little cold Mike? she taunted holding up her hand and showing her thumb and forefinger about two inches apart. They both laughed at that as Sachiko took out a hair removal patch. Before she peeled off the back she dipped her finger in a small dollop of oil that came with it. She traced the oil across his neck just above his chest and around the back. The oil would prevent the nanites from travelling above that line, this way the hair on his head and face wouldnt be removed. She stuck the patch onto Mikes chest and stepped back. Almost instantly the hairs from all over his body began falling off to make a circular pile on the floor. The scrub bot came over instantly and began using its hose attachment to suck up all the hair on the floor and then turned it onto Mike himself to remove any lingering. Soon Mike was hairless from the neck down, and glistening slightly with sweat despite the cold. The scrub bot backed up when finished. Kim came walking over with a strange new stool in her hands.

Oohshe said appreciatively as she examined Mikes body. Lockdown! Stand up, turn slowly to the right. She commanded. Mike stood up mechanically, his hands at his sides displaying his hairless body for the women to appreciate. Oh this is going to be fun. She said as she reached over and took away the stool and replaced it with the one she brought with her. Trish and Sachikos eyes were drawn to the stool as Kim beamed proudly.

The stool was a plain white like the previous one but the seat was a ring instead of a solid pad. Directly underneath the seat and pointed upwards was a slick and gleaming phallic shape mounted to the frame of the stool. The seat is spring-loaded. Its set for his weight, 165 right? As he puts on more Kim held up her hands and made an O with her finger and thumb and slowly poked her other finger through it in front of Mikes stunned face. The girls all nodded and smiled with evil intent. And its self guiding and lubricated! It has a few other features too!

Oh lets get this going! exclaimed Trish. Lockdown! Sit down! Mike resisted with all his might, but did not slow down at all as he clumsily sat again. The seat briefly lowered with the force of his sitting and he felt a firm poke on his cheek. Below him he could hear quiet whirring sounds as the ladies saw the invader readjust itself and take aim. The seat returned to its pre-set height now that he was seated properly.

Sachiko was taking out a patch and had plugged it into her compupal. Im slowing down the process a bit, so we all can enjoy it more. It will be about a pound every other second. They all nodded that that was a good idea, Mike would have shaken his head desperately if he could have.

Alright here we go. Sachiko said as she peeled the back of the sticker off and stuck it to Mikes forehead. The girls waited in anticipation for the sticker to begin making him fat, all of their contacts were tuned into his vital stats and were watching for his weight of 168 to increase. After only a few moments it did, going up by a pound. The stool lowered almost imperceptibly as the first pounds started to inflate Mike. He was mostly paralyzed, but had no problems feeling anything, and his face slowly melted into a shocked and fearful expression at the thought of the impending invasion.

Trish got down on her knees to get a better look at the underside and saw that the stool was no longer inching slowly down, Mike seemed to not be getting any closer despite the fact that he was getting heavier by the second; over 175 pounds now. Then she saw the reason, Mike was paralyzed, but his legs were still under him, providing just enough support to keep him from lowering on the stool. No fair! Hes cheating! she exclaimed, and kicked his legs out. With his full and increasing weight now concentrated on the stool and with no extra support, the seat lowered suddenly. Mikes eyes bugged out as the phallus first dug into his perineum, and then as the interior mechanism of the phallic shaped intruder kicked in, it automatically squirmed towards the primary target; Mikes undefended anus.

With a loud groan and Mikes eyes bugging out in shock and surprise and pain, the phallus sunk deep into Mikes rectum. Ladieswe have lift off! pronounced Kim and the girls all clapped and then gave her a quick congratulatory hug.

Definitely worth the wait! said Trish as she leaned down again to see that Mike had about half of the invader worked up and into him, and as his weight increased he was taking more and more.

Oh and it gets better. Mike should be feeling it right aboutMikes eyes, which had been screwed shut suddenly flew open again. now!

Sachiko gave a cruel smile. OhI think I know what happened.

What? What happened? Tell me! demanded Trish as she stood up. The girls were drawn to Mikes crotch now. While his weight was gathering on his body, giving him a pot belly, another part was enlarging as well. His penis was pointing straight up and rubbing against the extra mass of his stomach.

Like I said, its self guiding. Right now its hit his prostate and is using it like a punching bag. Most men dont get into this, but its an unstoppable reaction. The results speak for itself I think. Kim said as she gestured to his hardened cock and straining face.

Ill say! Hes not cold any more! Trish laughed.

The weight continued to add, when he reached 200 pounds the stool bottomed out, planting its full length inside of him, once inside the pre-programmed intruder was vibrating and pulsating, unerringly hitting Mikes unwanted pleasure spot, the intensity was so great that he was actually drooling. His body was changing steadily; gone were the tight abs, the defined muscles. Instead flab and blubber were increasing all over him, concentrating mainly on his gut, giving him a tremendous beer belly which drooped out and downwards, eventually covering his pubis and the free show the girls were getting. He couldnt help his reaction, no matter how he tried to control himself. The unwanted stimulation and the embarrassment and helplessness he felt was only stoking his passion and his unrealized masochistic tendencies.

Oh, I think he likes this! said Trish as she felt his growing stomach and tweaked the nipples that capped his growing man-boobs.

Kim was lifting his pendulant belly so she could observe his stiff penis which was dripping fluid. Oh yeah. No doubt. Sachiko...? What are you doing? Dont you want to see? Kim asked when she saw Sachiko looking at a readout on her compupal.

Sure. She said distractedly, looking up a moment, and then back to her compupal. Trish and Kim looked at each other and then back to her, ignoring the plight of their impaled captive who just increased to 250 pounds and was still gaining.

Sachiko, what are you doing? asked Trish as she approached and looked at the compupal. It was a readout of Mike, his history and his vitals.

Just checking something. We might have really found something. He has no history of disease, no genetic ailments, is over 6 feet tall, a college graduate, IQ of 132, blond hair, green eyes. She looked up at him again then back to her compupal. Decent looking.

OK, yeah. Thats true. So what? said Kim.

In a minute. When he shoots his gunk, get a sample. Sachiko said. Kim and Trish looked a little disgusted at the thought. Just trust me.

OK Kim said as she turned back to Mike. The last of the pounds were accumulating on him, making a very portly man of 268, sporting a huge gut that covered his lap as he sat down, concealing the huge and dripping erection he sported, while his fattened ass nearly concealed the phallus that was speared between his cheeks. Alright.um, lets see, how are we going to do this she said. Trish had an evil smile on her face.

OK Kim, I know what to do. You hold up his belly, Ill get the goods. She took the offered specimen jar from Sachiko and got on her knees in front of Mike. Kim shrugged and leaned over and took ahold of Mikes huge belly with both hands and lifted it up and out of the way so his genitals were exposed again. She grunted with the effort and then shook her head.

Hell with this! she snapped. Lockdown! Mike! Hold your belly up! she commanded. Mikes hands went into action like he was unused to having them and they fumbled to his enlarged stomach and grabbed it clumsily. The look on his face slowly changed from strain to disgust as he felt how heavy and round his belly now was.

That works. Said Trish and then she considered for a second as she saw his shuddering and rock hard cock. Lockdown. Mikebounce up and down on the stool. She said. Kim and Sachikos eyes opened in surprise, though not as much as Mikes as he suddenly planted his feet firmly on the floor and began to stand slightly. His extra weight was not making this easy for him, but he was standing, relieving the weight on the stool pad and thus drawing the gleaming phallus from his anus, the earlier treatment hed been given had eliminated any waste in him, leaving it as clean as when it entered his body. He didnt stand all the way up before he suddenly dropped his weight back down onto the stool and quickly impaled himself, his cock bobbing and dripping more fluid as his flopping fat wobbled when the stool reached bottom again. The girls were all laughing and clapping at Mikes predicament as he started to stand again.

Kim reached out with her right hand and grasped his cock and began to give it a rough stroking with her tightened hand, never letting go as Mike repeatedly bounced and thrust himself onto the phallus. Mike was breathing harder from the strain of moving the extra weight as well as his own excitement. Trish kept the specimen jar nearby, poised at the head of his small cock which barely peeked out of her hand from the short strokes she gave it.

Go Mike! Faster! Come on Mike! Kim chanted and Sachiko joined in as well, clapping her hands. Mikes breath was ragged now as he was getting exhausted but was forced to keep bouncing and fucking himself on the cruel chair.

I think hes about ready! said Trish as she increased her strokes. Mike bounced and bounced, his fat ass making a slapping sound as it hit the seat and he grunted each time he was speared on the plastic penis. Finally the cock in Trishs hands began to jerk and spasm, the first jets of his semen missing the jar and landed on Trishs gloved hands, but she quickly recovered and put the jar in the right position as she stroked it faster with even shorter motions. Stop bouncing! she commanded to Mike who slowly sunk down onto the stool again, penetrated to the hilt as his seed was drained.

Jeez Trish, youre good at this. Remarked Kim with a laugh.

Your boyfriend thought so! she snidely said in return and stuck her tongue out at her as she continued milking Mike of his semen.

Ooh! Burn! crowed Sachiko as she came over to Trish. The last drops were squeezed out of his deflating cock, and Mike sat there breathing heavily, holding his ponderous belly as the phallus continued to squirm and vibrate inside his rectum. Trish was satisfied with the sample she took and handed the jar to Sachiko, Mikes fluids covering the bottom of the jar and rolling down the sides. Trish stood up and took off her gloves and put on a new pair.

What are you going to do with that? asked Kim as Sachiko pointed her compupals sensor array into the jar and began scanning the contents.

Youll see. Was all she said. Mike didnt know why, but he was even more worried about that statement than his current predicament.

The girls crowded around Sachiko and the jar she was pointing her compupal at. Getting a sperm count readingdone! OK! Lets see. She said as she checked the results. On the screen of her compupal they could see a video of the multitude of sperm cells in the sample Mike had unwillingly provided. Good. He has an excellent count. Sachiko looked up at Mike and gave him a nod as he still sat on the stool holding his new and heavy gut while being reamed by the invading phallus.

OK, tell us. Whats this about? demanded Trish.

Yeah! echoed Kim.

Alright, well Mike here is a great candidate for a sperm donor. Tall, intelligent (recent events aside), college graduate, no genetic ailments, in demand features and a high sperm count. Hes in the top 7 percent or better of qualities that are looked for in a donor. Meaning he could be worth something.

Donating sperm? To who? Kim asked as she looked back and forth between Sachiko and the helpless Mike who was paying careful attention now as his fate was being discussed.

Well, a number of operations exist since cloning is illegal. On habitable colonies they need to shore up the numbers. The ones Im thinking of are the Lesbian colonies in Regio 13. There are seven planets in that system, all valid for human life. About a hundred years ago a whole religious movement of lesbian separatists acquired exclusive rights to those planets and have colonized them. One of their chief imports is sperm.

Waitwere not sending him over there are we? asked Trish as she walked over and tousled Mikes hair and tweaked his nipple again.

What? No! Thats like sending a lamb to the slaughter! Most of those colonies have taken vows to kill any man they see that wasnt born on their planet. No, we gather it and send it to them. Theyd buy it by the truckload and pay top dollar! I knew a bunch of post grad students that tried to get in on this, most didnt qualify though. But those that did made out, one or two went pro even.

So how much are talking? asked Kim.

Well, with his qualifications Sachiko said as she began checking figures on her compupal. For each sample that has a viable quantity, we could get about $150 after all other considerations.

Kim and Trish didnt seem all that impressed. Sachiko sighed in exasperation.

You two never studied. With the techniques they have now for insemination, we can get maybe 3 viable donations out of just this sample alone! the other girls nodded at that, this deal was sounding a bit better. 

Yeah butI mean we can supplement our costs for the fun were having with him with that, but we cant get that much out of him. Said Trish, then looked down and saw that his small penis was hard again from the treatment, she raised her eyebrows at that. Ormaybe we can.

Well, we have more opportunities than that. I have nanites. I have the latest ones for just this type of thing, now that theyre legal. We can increase his output and make a fortune! Wed want to do this quick though. Once these became more commonly available the market could be literally flooded. Do we want to do this? Sachiko added finally putting down the compupal and specimen jar. Kim and Trish looked at each other and back to the helpless Mike, who couldnt believe the turn of events his life had taken.

Lets do it! all the women said together. They came forward for a group hug as Mike sat sweating cold droplets as he was getting brought to the edge again from the continued stimulation he was receiving as well as his racing thoughts at being turned into a sperm factory.


----------



## JP. (Nov 25, 2008)

OK, we can start nowwe need a few things from the fabricator, and Im going to send the specimen info to the colonies and see what kinds of buyers well get. To sweeten the pot Ill be revealing some of the details of how were getting it, some of those women really love the idea of abusing men like this. Sachiko paused as she looked at Trish and Kim then back to Mike and smiled. Though I cant figure out why. OK, lets not waste any more, Kim why dont you turn that off for now. Sachiko said as she pointed to Mike and his shuddering penis which was dripping fluid again.

Right. Kim said and went to the stool and hit a button on one of the legs. The phallic invader stopped pulsating and squirming inside of Mike, but remained inside.

I have the nanite patches well need, but I want to reprogram them a bit for better results. Kim, where did you get the idea for that stool? asked Sachiko. Kim blushed.

WellI saw it on a website.

Is there anything else there we could use? asked Trish as she saw what Sachiko was thinking.

Umyeah! I think so, they had all kinds of weird stuff. Said Trish.

Well you two go and work on that, Ill get things ready here. We may have hit a gold mine ladies! said Sachiko. The three women left Mike alone as they went off to do their various tasks, leaving him alone to ponder his fate. His thoughts raced at his predicament. This was actually a fantasy hed had on more than one occasion, not all of the details necessarily, but to be at the mercy of beautiful women and being treated as a sex object was something he figured most men fantasized about at some point. The reality was a bit different he decided as he tried to look at the damage done to his body from the fattening patch they had put on him. His view was very limited, but he could tell from the added weight he felt that he was quite heavy and fat compared to what he was before. He wasnt certain how long he was left alone before the ladies returned, all with beaming smiles. They all began talking at once, finally Trish motioned for silence.

Sachiko. You first! she commanded.

OK, this is even better than I thought. Theyre auctioning for his sperm! And its selling like crazy! We have orders flooding in from all seven colonies! Were going to be rich! The girls all squealed and clapped and hugged at that.

How much! How much! How much! Trish and Kim chanted in unison.

We caught them at a good time. That one sample is still being bid on and its up to Sachiko checked her compupal. It just sold at $1100, and theyre paying for the shipping! Sachiko read the screen again. And! Were getting flooded with requests for more! We have to get on this now! said Sachiko as she quickly sent a message to the perspective buyers. I just let them know were checking the stock and should have more shortly, of the same specimen. Kim and Trish could hardly believe what they were hearing. Mike was in a daze over the news. What an idiot hed been! He broke the law and could have been executed trying to scam the quarantine program. If he had known he could have made the donation and sold it himself! Theyre going crazy! OK, Im putting this down. Lets get to work.

Wellwhy why dont we have him just rub one out and sell another! asked Trish.

We could but it would have less volume. Lets put the treatments on him, well be able to start soon enough. Said Sachiko as she offered gloves to the women again. Sachiko brought out a new box of nanite patches. You know, considering how many things nanites can potentially fix and cure, youd be amazed at how much research and effort was put into these. She said holding up a patch the size of a band aid.

Whats that one do? asked Trish.

Its a male enhancer; fertility increaser. Increases sperm and semen production and reduces down time between sex. This is the legal dose. She said as she hooked up her compupal to the patch and began programming it. Im increasing it to the max, which is considerably higher. Were getting enough orders to fill a truck, hell need a bit more in the tank. She said. Mikes eyes were widening at the announcement. Trish and Kim looked at Mike and smiled as they turned back to Sachiko.

Say, Sach. Do you have something to umgive him a bit of a leg up? asked Kim.

Yeah! Because I still want to make him fatter, and we dont have much to work with down there! added Trish as she held up her hands spaced just a few inches apart and then started spreading them wider and wider until all the women were laughing.

OKsure. We can give him the full upgrade. That will take an extra patch though. And we can still make him fatter, thats not an issue, besides, I think he likes it. Said Sachiko pointing to Mikes still hard penis. 

Great! Cause I want to make him huge! said Trish, with Kim nodding in agreement.

How huge? I only have so much room. And besides, were trying to keep him hidden right? The other reason I picked Regio 13 is because I know they wont say anything about the source of the sperm. They couldnt care less about what we actually do to him. No, thats not right, they might pay more if they knew some of the things were doing.

WellI dont know a few tons? offered Trish. Sachiko looked at her skeptically.

How about a little over a ton. I dont have the kind of equipment that the port does. Any bigger and hell be too difficult to do much with.

Trish looked disappointed. YeahI guess. She finally agreed.

OK, lets get started. What did you get from the fabricator? asked Sachiko. Trish perked up and she and Kim pointed behind them to a new piece of furniture. It was basically a large inflatable ring on the floor where they had cleared some space.

Its a couch that will grow to accommodate him, plus its got the same feature that makes the stool so interesting. Said Kim. I just had it modified from the fat furniture options.

Trish held up a hard clear plastic tube with a hose attached at the end. Well probably need to upgrade this, but its an automatic milker. Its set to sense the wearers stimulation points and vary the excitement it provides. Its neat, clean, and supposed to be incredible. She looked at it and said: Good thing we have these. She said pointing to one of her generous breasts. Or wed be out of business with these things around! the girls all laughed at that. 

OK, well lets get started here and then move him over. Who wants to do the honors? asked Sachiko as she held up the finished patch. Trish snatched it away from her before Kim could grab it.

Me! she announced as she peeled off the sticker on the back. Can I put it on anywhere?

No you have to put it on histhings. Sachiko offered. Kim was beaming with excitement as Mike struggled in vain against the lockdowns paralyzing effects.

Trish knelt down between Mikes legs to find his small scrotal sack drawn up tight to his body underneath the jutting small cock. She smiled Its so cute! she joked and then stuck the sticker onto his scrotum.

The girls crowded around low to watch what would happen. Sachiko had the best idea, but then again she had never seen the results when the safety parameters were removed. Mike could feel the sticker applied and managed to make a slight groan before he felt any effects. The girls watched intently, waiting to see what would happen. Mike felt nothing at first, then sensed a warmth in his groin that was spreading quickly through his pelvic region. His breath started coming fast as the warmth increased to actual heat, and it felt like his testicles were being jabbed with needles. His muscles were clenching impotently against the lockdowns controls and he wanted to scream but only managed a high pitched whisper through his teeth.

The girls watched in amazement at the transformation. They saw the hairless scrotum flush to an almost rose red as they heard the distress Mike was in. Then the sack began to descend so it was not so tight against his body. Hanging from his body the scrotum seemed normal they supposed, but then again they hadnt seen Mike before today and didnt know his body that well. Seconds passed with no effect other than Mikes labored breathing.

Look! Trish said suddenly pointing at Mikes balls. They crowded closer and saw one testicle swelling and hanging lower than the other. Then the other testicle grew as well passing the other one. The scrotum was stretching, not loose any more as the testicles grew. They seemed to be growing in short bursts, first one growing bigger than the other, then the other surpassing it. They were larger than eggs now and still growing. Mike was actually snorting and drooling from the intensity of the experience as it felt like his balls were being pumped up with warm water from the inside.

Wow! How big are they going to get? asked Kim.

Not sure. I think theyre about the size of a normal high end dose now. But I set it a bit higher. Said Sachiko as she pointed her compupals sensor array at Mikes growing testicles. They wont be just bigger though, theyll make sperm and semen a lot faster as well. We should expect much bigger ejaculations and a lot more per day. Well have a factory here! Mikes balls were still growing, the scrotum stretched tight as they each took a size comparable to an orange. Sachiko reached forward and felt them, trying to grasp the skin of the scrotum but it was too tight and the balls seemed to be drawing back towards his body as the elasticity of his skin was stretched to its limits. OKI put in countermeasures for this. Said Sachiko. I hope his scrotum stretches like I intended or this could get messy. The girls looked at each other in concern while Mikes closed eyes flew open at that.

His groin was on fire, and it definitely felt like his skin was ready to split like an over ripe melon. Agonizing seconds went by as Mike sweated and his cock shuddered. Just when they thought he was going to burst Kim had a sudden realization and her hand flew to the button on the stool which turned the phallic intruder back on. The instant stimulation caused a heavy groan to erupt from Mike as his cock immediately began spurting copious amounts of semen in great jetting arcs.

The girls scrambled back in alarm at the sudden burst of semen, some of it getting on their clothes as they fell backwards. The relief on Mikes part was immediately noticeable as he was making ragged gasps and pants as his cock continued to pump more semen out, making a puddle of fluid on the floor.

Holy shit! Kim exclaimed. She was out of the initial blast and marveled at the sheer amount Mike was able to produce.

Eeew! groaned Sachiko and Trish as they saw that their clothes had ropy strands dripping from them now. Then Sachiko gasped and pointed back to Mikes scrotum. With the pressure released somewhat the growth returned and Kim switched the stools phallus off. The scrotum was stretching again as the apple sized balls descended further, dangling midway down the stools legs and then beginning to swell again.

Omigod! exclaimed Trish. Theyre still growing! Sachiko was more concerned about the wasted fluid on the floor.

Oh! That has to be a few thousand dollars right there. What the..! No! Bad robot! Sachiko practically screeched as one of her scrub bots came up and squirted cleanser into the puddle and began to clean as it was programmed. It stopped at the sound of her voice, but the damage was done. Well, its definitely ruined now, go ahead and clean it. The scrub bot continued its task and cleaned the mess. Good idea though Kim, you probably saved him, he just needed the pressure released.

Theyrestillgrowing! Trish repeated as their eyes returned to Mikes growing scrotum. The balls were hanging low in his scrotum, halfway down the stool easily and swelling to the point that they looked like actual footballs stuffed into his skin. The girls were amazed at the size of them, while Mike could only feel the extra weight as they dragged on his crotch. They finally seemed to stop, the scrotum enormous and covered in veins. The girls watched in awe for several moments before Sachiko looked at her compupals scanners.

OK, hes done. Wow! Thatsa lot bigger than I thought theyd get. Butaccording to this hes fine. Said Sachiko. Trish and Kim had inched forward to examine them closer, being wary in case they should go off again. Finally Trish reached forward and experimentally pushed on the pendulant orbs causing a groan from Mike as they swung like a miniature wrecking ball between his legs.

Theyre heavy! she declared. Kim reached and actually put both hands under them and tried lifting them. She grunted with the effort before letting go, allowing them to bounce and sway and brought another grunt from Mike.

Wow. They weigh like five pounds each! said Kim.

OKwell lets give him some matching luggage. Offered Sachiko as she brought out another patch and hooked it up to her compupal and began reprogramming it. Kim and Trish were grinning eagerly at the thought. Mike was dazed by the intensity of the experience but dimly heard of their intentions and was helpless to do anything. Ready! said Sachiko as she unhooked the patch and then peeled off the sticker. She crowded through the girls and got a close up of his dangling balls and shook her head in awe before wrapping the sticker like a band aid around the base of Mikes penis. The girls immediately scooted back just in case.

Mike was still forced to remain still while holding up his huge gut, while below his expanded belly his genitals were undergoing an incredible change. He felt a surge of heat in his already erect penis and then felt it go slack again. The surge hit him again even harder as his heart raced with the stress. The girls saw that Mikes penis seemed to be going through a series of erections. His penis would surge forward longer and thicker and juddering with its rigidity, then fall flaccid, dangling closer to the ground, only to suddenly spring forward again, larger than before. The girls backed up some more, worried that the monster they were creating would attack them. His cock was slim and only a few inches when they started, now it was becoming a thick and impressive shaft, one that would typically be sported on a porn star. Between surges of growth when it dangled it would flop lower and lower, starting to mirror the unbelievable size and mass his testicles had taken.

Uhwhen is it going to stop? asked Kim. Trish wasnt as concerned though, she loved the look of his huge member, covered in ropy veins and pulsing with power. Mikes cock was probably more than a foot long now as it was pointing straight at them in a menacing erection. Mikes ragged breath was drowning out any other sound.

I dont knowOh God! Get back! Get back! shrieked Sachiko. There was another sudden growth spurt and then the monster penis began ejaculating again. Before when Mike came to relieve his swollen testicles his little cock was like a spigot turned on. Now though his cock was like a hose, gushing volumes of his pent up semen. The girls scattered before they were covered in his seed, barely getting away in time. It seemed that gallons were being pumped everywhere, jets of his fluid splattering on the desk across from him and leaving trails all over the floor. Mike was gasping at the strain and relief and pleasure. After a dozen huge pumping jets the enormous cock became flaccid again and fell between his legs to slap against the enormous balls with a meaty impact, drooling more fluid. His flaccid, dangling cock head was firmly planted on the floor, but seemed to be done growing. Immediately scrub bots got to work cleaning the mess, and Sachiko was simply too stunned to stop them. The three women stood there stupefied at the display. Finally after a few moments Trish broke the silence.

Girlswere gonna be rich! she crowed. The girls all shrieked in excitement and hugged each other, jumping up and down in excitement. Kim finally took charge.

Wow! He didnt even need the stool that time! OKlets get King Dong over to his new thrown and get started. Were still making him fatter right? That wont cause any issues with hishose will it? Sachiko grew serious.

No. Ill be putting on body maintenance patches as well. Well give him the full spread. They give these to coma patients so that their bodies will stay healthy without motion; no bed sores or anything.

Andand do something so he doesnt have to go to the bathroom. Said Trish.

Agreed. Thats the most expensive patch, but its worth it, it will save us time and itd be much too difficult, the patch will completely take care of his needs. OK lets get him going. Trish? I think youre going to need a bigger milker. The fabricator can probably make a bigger one based on the earlier plans.

Right. Said Trish. Ill see if they have anything else. Dont start fattening him till I get back! she said as she raced back to the fabricator.

OK, lets do this. Said Kim as she stood in front of Mike. Lockdown! You can let go of your belly, stand up. Mikes exhausted and sweaty hands finally let go and his stomach flopped don on his lap briefly as Mike stood up with a groan as he slid off of the plastic invader of his anus and felt the tremendous weight of his equipment. While standing, his huge balls hung to his knees while his cock still could reach the floor, the head just touching it. Walkcarefullyto the couch over there. Mikes head was allowed to look where Kim was pointing. He started walking with a wide bowlegged stance towards the white plastic ring they had made for him.

So thats the new lockdown restraint huh? remarked Sachiko.

Yeah. They work much better than the previous ones. Those had a pre-set limit of commands. With this one it allows the wearer to interpret the commands and then hes forced to follow them. It doesnt work with every command, but its got a lot more range. Once we get him to a certain weight we can take it off, we need to return it to work anyway. Kim answered. Mike was standing in front of a wide doughnut shaped piece of furniture. In the middle on the ground was a small white disc. The hole of the doughnut was perhaps only a foot across.

Lockdown, sit down Mike, said Kim.


----------



## JP. (Nov 25, 2008)

Mike turned around carefully and then slowly lowered himself onto the doughnut. The plastic was cool, but warmed quickly, and it responded to him in other ways. Once he was seated the material by his back rose up to support him, while the hole of the doughnut grew a bit wider. Mike soon found himself completely off his feet and fully supported as the lounger examined his body shape and weight and molded itself until it met his unconscious comfort zone. Even his freakish cock and balls were accommodated; the plastic material kept his legs spread while the plastic molded into a groove for his testicles to rest comfortably, which was a great relief.

Wait! What about hisyou know said Sachiko pointing a finger straight up while her other finger was pointing at his backside.

Thats taken care of. We found a better one. This new one has better sensors, and it uses plasma fields. It can take on any shape, mimic any texture, and has a huge amount of motion and vibration capability. I wish I had one for myself! said Kim wistfully. Well turn it on when were ready.

Wait a minute! something just occurred to Sachiko. Whos paying for all this!

Trish returned, holding her hands behind her back. Ummmwell its your fabricator and your account.

And my patches too! OK fine! But we dont share any of the profits until I get paid back for all of this gear!

Agreed. Kim and Trish nodded. Trish then brought out what she was hiding from behind her back. It was a huge clear cylinder, perhaps three feet long and six inches wide.

Do you think this will be big enough? she said with a mischievous wink. The girls nodded and looked at it, and then looked back at Mikes penis, which lay like a sleeping python between his legs, and then looked back to the cylinder. They all had doubtful looks on their faces. OK, dont worry. I spent the extra bucks to have this made with nano-material. It can adjust in size and get bigger if it needs to.

My, youre generous! remarked Sachiko with a dirty look.

What do you care! You said were going to be rich! Trish shot back. I also found something else. They call it the Pr0n Helmet. Its being made right now. It basically just sends the images and sounds and other sensations from holographic pornos right into his brain. It also looks for the images and sounds that get the best response and starts filtering for more of that. All of the things were hooking up to him can sense what is hitting the best spots and will continue to do those as well as look for more. Hell be on fire with these! Kim and I ordered these to work on him every time he has the capability to shoot, and the P0rn Helm has a sleep mode too. Gives nothing but wet dreams, but puts him to sleep.

Wow. Thats almost scary. Said Sachiko. Mike really made a bad choice back there. But hell be a little too busy to worry about it.

Mike was in earshot of the whole conversation and his heart was hammering with both fear and anticipation. The idea that he was going to basically reduced to the function of his genitals was terrifying and at the same time peaked his masochistic desires which hed only just realized he even had. Hed heard of a lot of these devices, but never tried or seen one, now he was going to be virtually locked into them for who knew how long! His massive penis stirred at his racing thoughts, sliding further along the couch and getting stiffer and thicker at his predicament. He willed as hard as he could not to become erect, but there was no way to stop it.

Look! Hes getting hard again! said Trish.

OK, well lets not worry, were not set up yet. Lets put the weight on first and while were doing that well get our collection system put together. Said Kim.

Right. Said Sachiko. She went to some supply cabinets and opened them; two assistant robots followed her, waiting for her commands. She pointed at two containers that looked like they could hold 2 or 3 gallons that were clear plastic and could be hermetically sealed. These two. Sterilize and bring over to me. She said and walked back to the girls, leaving the robots to their task. Once we get things going well make a better system. Mikes penis was in a semi hard state, lifting itself partially off the white furniture he was sprawled on. Geez! We never even measured how big it is! said Sachiko as she stepped up to the girls who were also marveling at it. Sachiko brought out her compupal and pointed the sensor array at it. Wellat its full erect stateif this things projections are correctits 28 inches long. When hes soft its not much smaller, or maybe it can never get fully soft any more, its 19 inches. 4 inches thick. The girls all shook their head at the staggering size and Mike groaned as well, more from the strain than the revelation.

Alrightwellum lets make him fat! suggested Trish as she finally was able to tear her eyes away from the sight. They all nodded in agreement, except for Mike.

Let me put these on first. Said Sachiko. These will keep him healthy and take away any of his bathroom needs. She said as she peeled off the backs of two stickers and stuck them to Mikes arm and also removed the initial fattening sticker they had put on his forehead. Mike barely felt anything from the new patches that were put on, and Sachiko removed them after a minute. OK ladies, who wants the honor? Trishs hand shot up. Kim slowly put a hand on hers and lowered it.

I think Mike deserves this honor. She said with an evil grin. Sachiko and Trish followed suit as they turned to Mike who was trying desperately to shake his head.

Alright Trish said But I want to put on one or two also! she insisted.

Agreed. Here give me that. Said Kim. Sachiko handed her the patch. Kim put it in Mikes unresisting left hand. Mikeslap it!. Slap it was actually a slang term for putting patches on in the first place, and most people everywhere were familiar with it, so Mike had no trouble understanding what she meant, Mike had no choice but to do as she said. With clumsy and robotic motions Mike peeled off the back of the sticker and then stuck it on his left arm without hesitation. The girls watched eagerly.

The fattening began immediately, Mikes belly expanding right before their eyes, taking on a more round and globular shape. Mike groaned at the change and the additional weight as he went from almost 270 pounds to a huge 300 pounds in only a few seconds. The lounge he was on adjusted to his growing girth, getting wider itself as well as growing up on the sides and back to make sure it contained all of him. After the initial surge in his belly the rest of him started getting fatter as well. His arms and thighs started catching up in size with his belly, evening out his proportions, his face became wider and another chin started forming. All the while Mikes cock was lengthening and widening.

I think Mikey likes it! said Trish.

I think your compupal was wrong! said Kim pointing at the inhuman length and girth of Mikes penis.

I think so too said Sachiko as she pointed the compupal at it again. Yeah, definitely wrong. Its new projections are 32 inches long and 5.75 inches wide. I wonder if its the fat patches? It shouldnt be. Mused Sachiko.

Maybe it just couldnt predict something like that. You said yourself were basically experimenting on him. Offered Trish.

Probably. I think its accurate now though. Said Sachiko, Mikes enormous penis seemed fully erect, the ropy veins actually pulsing with force as it pointed directly in front of him, far too heavy to actually lift itself upright. Mikes belly was starting to over hang onto his crotch even from a laying position as the fattening slowed to a crawl and finally stopped at an impressive 383. Hmmmthis could be a problem. His gut could end up covering his junk. Said Sachiko.

I was thinking the same thing. We can fix that, the chair can shape itself, we just need to program it. Said Kim. Just tune into its product number with your compupal, I think I know what we need to do. Sachiko punched a few numbers while glancing at the displayed invoice that Kim kept from the chairs manufacturer. Once that was done she handed it over to Kim. Kim took it and looked at the screen which showed the chairs current shape as well as a projection of Mikes body on it. She used her finger to make some changes on the shape of the chair.

OK, you need to hold that belly up and then hit the execute button. Said Kim.

OK! said Trish eagerly as she walked up and began kneading and fondling the new flab on Mikes stomach. Sachiko came up with a grin also, playing with the soft rolls.

Hey! Play later! Come on, lets get this done. Snapped Kim impatiently. Trish and Sachiko exchanged looks then dug their hands under the soft and heavy flab. The counted to 3 and then lifted up with a grunt.

Wow! Hurry! Kim said through clenched teeth. Kim hit the button on the compupal. The lounge responded immediately, material from either side of Mikes exposed crotch began to rise up until it met in the middle over his massive penis. The material melded together at that point, forming a roof over his genitals, the material shaped itself further until it was a wide shelf that would prevent Mikes belly from lying on top of his member. The shaping stopped and the girls gingerly laid Mikes belly roll on it, the shelf held just fine, and Mike was actually more comfortable now and even thankful that they took this small consideration for him.

OK! Good idea! said Trish as she stepped aside. Now let me put another one on! she said holding out her hand eagerly. Sachiko smiled and gave her another patch. Trish wasted no time and slapped it on Mikes huge gut. Trish stepped back with the others to watch the show.

Mikes immobile form grew again, first in the belly, as his weight surged upwards towards 400 pounds. The chair continued to change as well, automatically sensing the new weight and larger expanse of flesh, making sure to both support Mike and keep him comfortable. The new shelf over his genitals also expanded to keep his belly from overflowing it.

Good! remarked Kim. Just like I hoped.

Mike was becoming a bed bound blob. His massive stomach was pinning him down, he knew even if he had the lockdown removed that he probably could not get out of the chair. His own weight plus the angle he was at would keep him pinned, he just didnt have the strength to move this much weight. He was over 400 pounds and rising, his arms and legs looked skinny compared to his huge stomach, but they were far wider now than when he started. His chins were concealing his neck completely and his face was getting so fat as to be almost unrecognizable. Me now! shouted Kim as his weight gain stopped, at just over 500 pounds as each new sticker increased the gain.

Kim rushed forward and peeled the previous sticker off, uncaring of the pain the sudden rip caused him and slapped on the next. As the fattening began again Sachiko noticed that Mike was getting more aroused.

Quick! she commanded to the robots. Bring the container! the robot rolled over on its monowheel ball that it used for locomotion and handed over the large container it had finished cleaning. Sachiko wasted no time and brought it over to Mikes shuddering and pulsing cock and placed the opening of the container just over the enormous head of his penis. Hold the container like this. She commanded to the robot. The robot re-positioned itself and held the container, its processor uncertain as to the importance of the task. Just in case began Sachiko, but Mikes cock began shooting again with just the slight stimulation that the container caused. Mike made loud gasping groans as he began ejaculating again, his cock like a hose. The robot stayed in position as Mikes thrusting cock began filling the container with each pump. The girls watched in awe, thankful that Sachiko got the container in place on time. The show of Mike cresting 620 pounds was lost on them as they watched the equally impressive show of Mike filling a third of a 3 gallon container with one orgasm, after he had already had three orgasms just a little before.

Mikes penis twitched again and began to shrink down and soften. The robot followed, its mission was clear; to keep the jar in position. The girls were exchanging glances of awe as they saw the results of their work. Then they squealed in delight and jumped up and down giving each other hugs again. After a few moments though Kim reasserted order.

OKgood save their Sach. The milker has an extractor and suction ability right? They all looked at it. It did have a hose at the tip that could be attached and fed into a suitable receptacle. Good. Once were ready well hook him up and keep the containers ready. Sach, obviously youre in charge of the shipping and such. Can we send this? she said pointing to the container. Sachiko had her serious face on as she pointed her compupals sensor array at it.

Wed want to send future ones in a more suitable container of course. We can always fabricate those, but this one should be good. OK sensor sweep is complete, its tabulating the results. This is good. Its as good as the first one, just a lot more. And since theyre paying for the shipping Ill use the mass porter, we dont even have to worry about storage. Ill send out the feelers and see what they say. Said Sachiko as she posted the latest onto the auction board.

My turn! shouted Trish and grabbed another patch and slapped it on the gasping Mike, who now weighed 623 pounds. Mike was unable to protest as his weight gain began again while Kim and Trish watched appreciatively. Trish laid her hands on his growing stomach, feeling the fat increase. Ooh! Kim feel this!

Kim stepped forward eagerly and laid her hands on the flab. Its so soft! she marveled.

I know! It starts out like mush and then firms up just a bit. Hes like a big fat pillow! exclaimed Trish. Mike was unconcerned about how his fat felt as he continued to get bigger, the chair under him expanding as well. He had to admit, that physically he was comfortable. He had no trouble breathing, his skin felt fine, even his great weight was settling into comfortable positions. His cock thoughMike was starting to think of it almost as a separate part of him, something attached to him but no longer his.

Oh hes getting huge! said Kim as scanned his weight with her contact lenses. 720 pounds and rising!

Well, I want at least a ton! declared Trish as she saw Sachiko approach. Whats up Sach? How did it go?

Sachiko just stood there, the compupal held in her numb hands. She kept glancing from Mike to his over sized member to the sloshing container of semen that the robot was holding. Finally she seemed to snap out of it as Kim and Trish began to get worried. 

Theyre still biddingits up to 3 million for the whole batch. She whispered as she took a look at the latest bid. All of the girls took on the same shocked look that Sachiko had, Mike would have as well if he were capable. Then the girls all hopped up and down again screeching in joy as they hugged at the windfall.

Omigod! Trish was chanting over and over again.

Dollars! Right?! 3 Million dollars right! demanded Kim as she looked at Sachikos compupal.

Dollars yes! said Sachiko. The bidding ended as she brought it up to confirm it. 3,675,000! she shouted in triumph. The girls were hugging again until Sachiko calmed down and urged the others to do the same. OK. Calm down. I learned a bit more also. Theres a limit on how much he can donate. They cant have a whole generation of kids born from the same father. But that limit is still incredible. They said for genetic diversity its like 1 in 10 women on those planets.

How many women are there? asked Trish as she looked at Mikes money maker.

125 billion between the different colonies. Sowell be good for awhile. Right now clinics and pharmaceutical concerns are doing the most bidding. If we were to separate the goods into smaller quantities we might be able to make even more. Butlets worry about that later. Hes ready for another patch. Said Sachiko pointing to Mike who just reached 758 pounds. Kim merely slapped another patch on without much preamble as they continued to discuss the business options. The women, with the help of the robot, sealed the container while another was placed over Mikes penis and held there by the robot just in case. They scanned onto the container the proper shipping codes and took it over to Sachikos mass porter, a teleportation device for inanimate matter; Mikes latest donation would make it to the buyer in moments. Mike made it to 912 pounds with only the robot to witness the event. He was almost all belly at this point. A head and seemingly five limbs attached to a massive stomach that rose four feet off of the chair he was trapped in now. The women returned looking at the numbers race by on the bank account that the money was sent to, the compupal confirming the purchase and exchange.

I cant believe this! This morning I was hoping I could make a hog while at work, now I own one thats worth billions! said Trish.

We own one! corrected Kim And it looks like its time for another. Hes almost at half a ton. So a few more thats it right? she asked. Sachiko nodded, Trish looked disappointed but brightened up when Sachiko offered her the next patch to put on. Trish wasted no time and slapped it on.

Mikes belly again began to rise and expand first reaching new heights before leveling off to either side. Mike managed to groan at the added weight. The chair and the nanites did what they could to maintain his comfort, and for now his greatly increased genitals were safe from being crushed. Aside from the feeling of expansion was the overall heightened awareness of his new massive body parts. He could feel air moving across his sensitive skin, the blood pumping in the tube-like veins of his enormous penis, and the lip of the container roughly holding up the head of his cock. All of that, plus his helplessness was driving him to another monstrous erection as well as getting him ready to come again soon from even so little stimulation. The girls noticed this.

Wow, hes ready to go again! observed Trish.

Yeah, I think we should basically always treat that gun of his as loaded and never get too comfortable around it. Advised Kim. Sachiko nodded and checked her compupal messages.

Were getting more offers. Lets have him shoot off another one before we put the next patch on. Said Sachiko.

OK, well use that new plugger we got for him. It should send him right off. Said Kim.

Trish got cautiously closer to the robot that was holding the container onto Mikes penis and helped guide the robot closer so the container covered more of it, always wary that it could suddenly go off. Kim and Sachiko were meanwhile reading the instructions on their high tech plasma field phallus.

Well this seems easy enough, its even better than self guiding, and we can put it on a bunch of different settings. Said Sachiko. Kim nodded.

Lets go with the basic one; Male, prostate massage, exploration. Said Kim as she punched in the settings onto the compupal which had been synced up with the controls of device. Mikes eyes widened in alarm at their casual decision of his fate, plus the next impending invasion. And activate. Said Kim hitting one more button. The girls couldnt hear it, but from deep underneath the vast folds of Mikes enormous body, a plasma field disk, which had been placed on the floor in the center of the chair before Mike had sat down, turned on and began to execute its function. Unerringly it found Mikes anus, hidden between the gigantic butt cheeks and began to project a plasma force field just at that secreted opening.

Mikes eyes squeezed shut at the repeated invasion; there was just no stopping it. Soon the immaterial energy was smoothly penetrating and scanning Mikes rectum seeking out the prostate which was its goal. Mikes hard-on achieved a rock like rigidity when it found his sensitive gland and began a methodic stimulation. Mike began gasping uncontrollably as the pleasure from this unwanted machine invader wracked him, helpless to move even if they turned off the paralyzation which they had on him. The girls backed up, watching in awe as his penis seemed to take on even greater length and girth. Soon enough, Mike was moaning as the pent up seed gushed from his penis with the force of a garden hose. The robot had learned a bit from the last and made sure to angle the container to prevent any from spilling as the unreal cock continued pumping an unbelievable amount of semen, especially considering how much had already been spent so far. The container was filled even higher, coming almost halfway to the top before the final amounts dribbled out. The girls again were not happy so much as awe struck.

Its grown. Was all Kim said, stating the obvious. Both Mikes scrotum and penis had definitely increased in size. Not necessarily by much, but undeniably. The penis was softening, but losing very little of the length and girth it had moments before when it was staggeringly erect. The balls too were larger, spreading further out on the shelf that they rested on formed from the chair.

OKthis is great and all, but I have to be honest, Im getting a little worried here. Said Trish. Sachiko looked at the scans of the product Mike had just given them and then at the offers that were still coming in.

Maybe this will make you feel better. Said Sachiko, showing them both the latest data. Their jaws dropped at the incredible figures that were being offered and still rising. They stood mutely for a few moments as the numbers leveled off and a winner was declared. Another robot had come up with a recently fabricated container, this one that was closed at the top and had a hose attachment as the other one was headed for the mass porter with Sachiko following behind making the shipping arrangements. Kim slapped another patch on Mikes 1247 pound body.

I figure one more after this should bring him to about a ton. Said Kim as she and Trish watched impassively as Mike started swelling again, while his brain endured the continued exploration of the plasma field invader, as it sought out the most sensitive inner spots he had. Mikes legs bowed wide to accommodate the huge belly that kept growing, and the shelf which protected his genitals grew as well, adjusting for their increased size and Mikes enormous gut. Sachiko arrived in time to see Mike reach 1586 pounds.

OK one more, and then we start production. I received some schematics for making smaller sized samples and sending them out like that. Well be converting this lab into a factory for him. At my calculations we can keep this going for about 3 years with those colonies before the theoretical max is reached. Most likely the price will have dropped off way before then though. From there Im not sure what we do. We can worry about that when he gets there. Said Sachiko as she placed one more patch on the freakish absurdity that Mike had become. The girls watched eagerly as the weight piled on again, bloating his already huge body into further enormous proportions. His stomach dominated all, except for his genitals, which were impossibly huge. His stomach kept his legs spread wide on the chair and easily pinned him. His man boobs had grown as well, but were still no comparison to the belly they rested on. His face had gained weight, but not as much. It all was in the belly.

1978 pounds. Not bad. said Trish as she leaned in and placed her hands on his stomach, the fat starting to congeal and harden just a bit from the near liquid consistency they had while he was gaining. She pulled off the remaining patches.

I say we just keep the lock down, we can always send them another one. That will keep him quiet. Said Kim. She had been making some adjustments to the wide tube that was intended to slip over Mikes penis. The attached hose from the end of it was already threaded into the opening of the modified container that the fabricator had made. There was a spigot at the bottom so samples of the contents could easily be dispensed. Sachiko was looking at the controls of the Pr0n Helmet that theyd also be putting on.

Thats fine. Trish agreed and stepped over to help Kim. The huge tube was ready to be tried out and they were eager to get it started. Kim scooted the robot holding a container on Mikes hardening penis out of the way. Trish meanwhile got to the side and grasped the penis that was as thick as her bicep and struggled to lift it.

God! This thing weighs a ton! she grunted as she hefted it up. Hurry! Get it on! Kim didnt hesitate and started sliding the long tube down Mikes trembling shaft. The tube was now a full 3 feet long, and Mikes penis was just short of filling its entire length. Once the opening of the tube reached Mikes pelvis, there was a muffled hiss as the tube suctioned itself on snuggly. Inside the clear tube Mikes penis was growing harder and longer as it took up what remaining room there was.

Dont worry, the tube will match it. Its supposed to be a tight fit. Said Kim as Trish looked worried. Soon enough the entire tube was filled, every square inch of the inside was in contact with Mikes enormous cock. Mike groaned as his blood started rising again from the extra contact and the constant pleasure that the intruder was giving him.

OK I have the helmet figured out. This is going to go through a library of 10,000 terabytes of pornography, sense what works best and keep him going. She said as she walked over to Mikes head holding a fine mesh of wires that was shaped in a rough semicircular dome. He couldnt stop her as she placed it on, the wires making instant contact with the surface nerves of his scalp, and then tuning into the brain waves. Mikes wide eyes seemed to dim as his vision grew a bit gray at the edges and he had a hard time focusing on events around him.

Alright lets turn him on. Said Trish. Mike dimly heard a suctioning sound from somewhere under his belly. Then his senses only became aware of the fiery sensations travelling up and down his engorged cock, milking him of his semen in just a few seconds of contact. His sight was narrowed to only what was going on in his head, which was filling with images of nude women cavorting and prostrating themselves for him. The helmet was monitoring his reactions, blood pressure, hormone level, vital signs, and most importantly how much his mind lingered on any one image that was projected into it. Mike lost all sense of time and his own self other than the forced pleasure he was feeling, the sights and sounds of the vast pornographic library becoming implanted into his brain like they were his own memories.

Wow! That was even bigger than the last one. Hes like an oil well was the last intelligible words Mike would hear from anyone for a long time as he became lost in the sensations of his almost perpetually hard and orgasming penis and violated anus, the images that were crowding out any coherent thought.

The girls would move the near comatose man to more secure quarters off the planet, and also open up a sperm donation clinic for willing donors as well as drop offs; men that had committed some crime but still had a valuable asset. They would be given The Full Mike treatment, and end up in a similar state as he did.  Mike was retired from the production of sperm after only 2 and a half years, by then his penis was close to eight feet long and as thick around as his thigh, the testicles each weighed 17 pounds. The ladies sold the almost incoherent man blob to a colony of nymphomaniac women. Mike was barely aware that anything had even changed, as he was milked on a near constant basis.


----------



## IrishBard (Nov 27, 2008)

JP

is your motive to get more FFA's liking your work?


----------



## JP. (Nov 27, 2008)

IrishBard said:


> JP
> 
> is your motive to get more FFA's liking your work?



Not much of a motive really, got a request and some suggestions and then just decided to roll with it.


----------

